# *~*Official (Sept. done)October Testing Thread*~*158 Testers 28BFP 12BFN 57AF 3 Angel



## Shey

For all those lovely ladies testing in September
:dust: For Everyone :dust:

*OK So since September is almost over Im rolling this thread over to October!*

*158 Testers**28*:bfp:*12*:bfn:*57*:witch:*3*:angel:

*September 1*
:happydance:MissCherry15 :bfp: :happydance:
:happydance:Canadianmom4 :bfp: :happydance:
Valley_girl
:hugs:HappyLady :witch: :hugs:​:hugs: kitjos :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:Treykid3 :witch: :hugs:
Stephie7
:hugs:little-Ro :witch: :hugs:
*September 2*
*September 3*
:hugs:Ozzieshunni :witch: :hugs:​:happydance:thepurlqueen :bfp: :happydance:
:happydance:Macmad :bfp: :happydance:
Weewendyg
Scarbs
*September 4*
:hugs:Gunnabamumma :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:bumpyboo :bfn: :hugs:
:happydance:lulasmummy :bfp: :happydance:​:hugs:xsamx :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:strawberry80 :bfp: :happydance:
charlotteb24
:hugs:Dancerforlife :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:awaitingrmb :bfn: :hugs:
:hugs:baby_stargirl :witch: :hugs:
*September 5*
suzielou3
:hugs:Hopes :angel: :hugs:
:hugs:purpleflossy :witch: :hugs:​:happydance:mbara :bfp: :happydance:
TaNasha
Hotmum 
*September 6*
:happydance:yeahbetty :bfp: :happydance:​:hugs:Stash777 :bfn: :hugs:
Luv
OneSmallStep
mars Mummy
ttc1more
:hugs:blouseybrown :bfn: :hugs:
*September 7*
:hugs:FlowerFairy :witch: :hugs:
Eyes On Fire
Trying4Angel1
:hugs:Fairynuff :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:grumpygal76 :bfp: :happydance:
*September 8*
:happydance:ttcfurrever :bfp: :happydance:​:hugs:Kracker :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:happymuffin :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:kelzyboo :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:mpillustrator :witch: :hugs:
nataliendan
*September 9*
PocoHR
*September 10*
:hugs:Deborahmoose :witch: :hugs:​:hugs:SAJ :bfn: :hugs:
aileymouse
Equal
*September 11*
:hugs:raisin :bfn: :hugs:
francismummy
:hugs:BabyDust :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:Rella :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:Sevenladybugs :bfp: :happydance:
:hugs:amandad192 :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:NJAngelAPN :witch: :hugs:
*September 12*
:hugs:MrsWez :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:Citrus :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:AndreaFlorida :witch: :hugs:
*September 13*
:hugs:Ruskiegirl :witch: :hugs:​:hugs:AmorT :witch: :hugs:
jodi_19
MrsCrabsticke
:hugs:FunkyClaire :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:ladyredlainey :bfp: :happydance:
:hugs:jazmine18 :bfn: :hugs:
LoveChild
:hugs:diwantsone :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:luckyme225 :bfp: :happydance:
:happydance:Psycow :bfp: :happydance:
*September 14*
KittyKatBabe
clairebbb
*September 15*
:happydance:emsy :bfp: :happydance:
Kaede351
:hugs:4magpies :witch: :hugs:
Alexina
girlygirl:)
CJSG1977
*September 16*
40yearoldmum
:hugs:pusheangel :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:wannabeprego :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:FierceAngel :bfp: :happydance:
*September 17*
AubrieC
:hugs:Wishin4Baby#3 :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:McMummyTTC :witch: :hugs:
*September 18*
xLisax
:happydance:VeryV :bfp: :happydance:
:hugs:Mummy~L :bfn: :hugs:​:hugs:nevertogether :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:Hope83 :bfp: :happydance:
Squeeker
jsgjdsj 
*September 19*
:hugs:mita :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:angie79 :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:AJThomas :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:DareToDream :witch: :hugs:
*September 20*
drosgirl0713
:hugs:bettinaboop :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:cheekybint :bfp: :happydance:
llampie 
*September 21*
:happydance:emirc :bfp: :happydance:
patience090
earthquake
cinnabon
BabyGirl1643
Jazzybub
rachy1990
*September 22*
:happydance:xshell79 :bfp: :happydance:
:hugs:flosseroo :witch: :hugs:
cheerios
Nashysgirlxxx
pinklush00
*September 23*
:happydance:Sooz :bfp: :happydance:
:hugs:mrsmonkey10 :witch: :hugs:
angelwings666
StarlitHome
girlinyork 
*September 24*
:hugs:Shey :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:sequeena :angel: :hugs:
:hugs:gilmore85 :witch: :hugs:
leopardprint
:hugs:Mum2miller :witch: :hugs:
new mummy2010
*Septermber 25*
mrsmonkey10​strawberry19
lesbianlove
:hugs:eightambliss :witch: :hugs:
TTCBB3
:hugs:Trissy :angel: :hugs:
Babycakes92
want2bemum
mommytoTandE 
*September 26*
:hugs:MrsPOP :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:NandO1 :bfp: :happydance:
*September 27*
:hugs:luckyyou :witch: :hugs:
*September 28*
soph77
:happydance:Dukechick :bfp: :happydance:
*September 29*
foxforce
stepmama1125
Jojosmami
*September 30*
SweetJennie
:hugs:Navy2mom :witch: :hugs:
Leeze
:hugs:Stickyplum :witch: :hugs:
:hugs:Jetera :witch: :hugs:
*October 1st*
:hugs:mpillustrator :witch: :hugs:
*October 2nd*
BlueFairy
NicoleR
*October 3rd*
*October 4th*
*October 5th*
Kracker
*October 6th*
*October 7th*
MissJessica27
*October 8th*
*October 9th*
*October 10th*
AshleyNichole
JackiePed
*October 11th*
:hugs:AmorT :witch: :hugs:
*October 12th*
*October 13th*
*October 14th*
*October 15th*
:hugs:RubyRainbows :witch: :hugs:
WDWJess
*October 16th*
*October 17th*
angie79
Citrus
msdizzydolore
*October 18th*
:hugs:Wannabeprego :witch: :hugs:
*October 19th*
:happydance:Hotmum :bfp: :happydance:
*October 20th*
:hugs:gilmore85 :witch: :hugs:
*October 21st*
CJSG1977
*October 22nd*
:hugs:DareToDream :witch: :hugs:
:happydance:foxforce :bfp: :happydance:
*October 23rd*
Dancerforlife 
*October 24th*
carleeriver
*October 25th*
ttc1st_at_40
*October 26th*
Jojosmami
Mum2Miller
*October 27th*
*October 28th*
*October 29th*
Kylarsmom
*October 30th*
*October 31st*
:happydance:MrsPOP :bfp: :happydance:
Jetera
Stash777​


----------



## Gunnabamumma

Hi Shey, could you kindly put me down?
I will get my BFP on the 4th!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Shey

ok added ya and good luck


----------



## yeahbetty

I will be testing on the 6th! GL!


----------



## Shey

GL


----------



## suzielou3

Can you put me down for the 5th please hun x
Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## bumpyboo

Il be testing on the 4th! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Shey

ok updated and GL


----------



## MissCherry15

Testing on the 1st Sept :D


----------



## Shey

good luck!


----------



## jojosmami

Can you put me down testing on the 5th! Thanks. Good luck all.


----------



## Canadianmom4

I'd love to join! New to the boards, and I am having such a great time reading everyone's stories.

I will be testing September 1st. :)


----------



## MissCherry15

Thanks :) GL to everyone, Im taking a doctors test later and a FRER tomorrow. OH insists. xx


----------



## Shey

good luck ladies! I'll be waiting on updates from ya'll


----------



## Hopes

Hey everyone!
Im testing on the 5th...plz add me!


----------



## Valley_girl

I will be testing on the 1st ish...


----------



## Shey

Good luck ladies


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for sept 13th please hun ! GL Ladies :dust::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Can you put me down for the 25th please?
Arrrgh it's so far away I hate having long cycles! 
We are going out for a meal with both sets of parents that night for our 3rd wedding anniversary so it will be fab if can tell them we have a BFP. 
My best friend said she has a funny feeling we will catch this cycle & she would put a bet on us getting a BFP hehe.
Good luck everyone 
Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Heh, I think this is the 3rd sept thread I belong to! lol! Put me down for September 4th. I probably won't test then though and wait :haha:


----------



## xLisax

Could I be put down for the 18th September please :D I'll be 14DPO so AF will be due that day...Ive promised myself I wont test before! :blush: 

Good Luck to us all, heres hoping this cycle is going to produce a lovely :bfp:

:dust:
x


----------



## Deborahmoose

Hi! I'm new to this but have been quietly watching the boards ;-) Please could you put me down for testing 10th September? 

Good luck all! xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi all! New here, can you please put me down for the 8th? Thank you.


----------



## Shey

good luck ladies


----------



## purpleflossy

5th september for me!


----------



## Shey

lots of baby :dust: to ya purple


----------



## Mummy~L

18th Sept for me please!!

Good luck all, hope there are lots of bfp's!!

xx


----------



## lulasmummy

Hi I am due n 3rd so will be testing on 4th if the :witch: doesnt get me !! :dust: baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Shey

Good luck lula


----------



## HappyLady

Can you put me down for testing on September 1st please? Hoping for :bfp:this month for all!! GOOD LUCK LADIES!!


----------



## Shey

ok good luck! will be waiting for updates


----------



## ttcfurrever

Is anyone having any early symptoms yet? :dust:


----------



## kitjos

Hi ya! Can i be put down for 1st September aswell :thumbup:

Thankyou and good luck to everyone!! xx


----------



## Shey

good luck


----------



## Treykid3

The 1st for me!
:dust:


----------



## Shey

good luck Trey


----------



## Deborahmoose

No symptoms as such, ttcfurrever, although I am analysing every tweak and twinge ;-) How about you? xx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Deborahmoose said:


> No symptoms as such, ttcfurrever, although I am analysing every tweak and twinge ;-) How about you? xx

Exact same thing here :dohh:. I'm only 3dpo though, how far are you?


----------



## sequeena

Can I join? I'll be testing September 24th x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! Sequeena's come over to the september thread! xx


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yay! Sequeena's come over to the september thread! xx

:happydance:

Though I do wish I didn't have to come over :( oh well, better luck next time hopefully!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Sequeena's come over to the september thread! xx
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Though I do wish I didn't have to come over :( oh well, better luck next time hopefully!Click to expand...

I know what you mean :hugs: We'll get that :bfp: soon! :dust:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Sequeena's come over to the september thread! xx
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Though I do wish I didn't have to come over :( oh well, better luck next time hopefully!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean :hugs: We'll get that :bfp: soon! :dust:Click to expand...

Yes we will :hugs:

I'm off to the doctors on Monday to hopefully get some tests done xx


----------



## Shey

yes september is our month to get :bfp: so good luck to you ladies


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hey!

Testing on 7th Sept. :flower: x


----------



## Shey

good luck flowerfairy


----------



## Deborahmoose

ttcfurrever said:


> Deborahmoose said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms as such, ttcfurrever, although I am analysing every tweak and twinge ;-) How about you? xx
> 
> Exact same thing here :dohh:. I'm only 3dpo though, how far are you?Click to expand...

Well, I used those OPK sticks this time but didn't really detect a surge. I'm usually 27-28days so I'm guessing at day 13 or 14 which makes me 5-6dpo. That's the trouble, it's all guesswork! :wacko:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Deborahmoose said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deborahmoose said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms as such, ttcfurrever, although I am analysing every tweak and twinge ;-) How about you? xx
> 
> Exact same thing here :dohh:. I'm only 3dpo though, how far are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I used those OPK sticks this time but didn't really detect a surge. I'm usually 27-28days so I'm guessing at day 13 or 14 which makes me 5-6dpo. That's the trouble, it's all guesswork! :wacko:Click to expand...

I hear you on the guess work! I had a pos surge on my opks coupled with ovulation pain, but I'm having ewcm today, go figure. I think we'll :sex: tonight just in case.


----------



## Shey

good luck ttcfur


----------



## Kracker

Me too, testing on the 8th xxx Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Shey

Good luck Kracker


----------



## thepurlqueen

Can you add me for the 3rd please :) Thanks!

Good Luck Ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Shey

Good luck to you too


----------



## mbara

Can you put me down for sept 5th please? thanks


----------



## Shey

good luck mbara


----------



## AmorT

light way new ... can u put me down for the 13th thanks .. baby dust to everyone


----------



## jodi_19

Can you put me down for the 13th please? Thanks :)


----------



## PocoHR

You can put me down for the 9th!!! We have a holiday that day, it would be really fun to get a bfp and be able to hang out with DH for the rest of the day.


----------



## soph77

Hi, can you put me down for the 28th? I am hoping to give myself a nice birthday pressie on that day :)


----------



## Canadianmom4

I tested early! Took 6 tests all of them :bfp: !!


----------



## xsamx

Ill be testing on the 4th sept ....if i can hold out till then xxx


----------



## Kracker

Canadianmom4 said:


> I tested early! Took 6 tests all of them :bfp: !!

:happydance: Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Shey

Congrats Canadianmom4


----------



## Macmad

Can I join, please? I'm due AF on 3rd, so will try and hold out for testing until 4/5 Sept.

Congrats to Canadianmom4!

Good luck girls!


----------



## Hopes

Canadianmom4 said:


> I tested early! Took 6 tests all of them :bfp: !!

Congraaats!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Deborahmoose

Canadianmom4 said:


> I tested early! Took 6 tests all of them :bfp: !!

Congratulations!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Canadianmom4 said:


> I tested early! Took 6 tests all of them :bfp: !!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## happymuffin

put me dwn on for the 8 Sep .. 
i tested ydae at 7 dpo .. will be holding on till 8th before i test again..


----------



## Canadianmom4

My lack of will power took over. As much as I wanted to hold off, I just couldn't. :(

Thanks everyone, and I hope all of you get your :bfp:'s too!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Canadianmom!!! 

Fingers crossed for all others testers xx


----------



## raisin

Hi

Can you add me for 11 September? So nervous I dont think I can wait till then! lol

GL to all


----------



## Groovychick

Canadianmom4 said:


> My lack of will power took over. As much as I wanted to hold off, I just couldn't. :(
> 
> Thanks everyone, and I hope all of you get your :bfp:'s too!!

Congratulations hun! :thumbup:

I will be testing on September 5th if I can resist that long! :dohh:


----------



## strawberry80

I'll be testing officially 4th Sept when AF is due but think I got a faint BFP this morning


----------



## Groovychick

strawberry80 said:


> I'll be testing officially 4th Sept when AF is due but think I got a faint BFP this morning

How many DPO are you hun?


----------



## charlotteb24

heya, can u put me down for the 5th september please? Best of luck to all! xx


----------



## strawberry80

Groovychick said:


> strawberry80 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing officially 4th Sept when AF is due but think I got a faint BFP this morning
> 
> How many DPO are you hun?Click to expand...

hiya...i'm 9dpo today


----------



## strawberry19

can i go down for the 25th september please x


----------



## SAJ

Hi Shey, can you put me down for September 10th? Thanks!


----------



## Stash777

Shey, would you please add me for Sept 6. GL everyone!!


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Shey!

Can you put me down for the 3rd? I am having Beta at OB's that day! Hate to test earlier at home because had trigger injection of HcG and don't want to see a false positive - so trying to hold off!!!

Thanks!

LOTS OF BABY DUST FOR EVERYONE!

Wendy


----------



## Shey

good luck ladies! keep me posted!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Can i join? testing sept 13th :)


----------



## Scarbs

Hi, please put me down for the 3rd. Thanx, FX'd for you all :)


----------



## strawberry80

WoopWoop...can confirm its a :bfp: from me, was due 4th Sept and got positive yesterday and today

GOOD LUCK to all testing this month xx


----------



## Stash777

Congrats on you BFP!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## TaNasha

May I please be added for 5 Spetember?

This 2ww is dreadfull, i just wish it was over already!


----------



## MrsPOP

I'll be testing september 26th. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!! xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Canadianmom4 said:


> I tested early! Took 6 tests all of them :bfp: !!

YEA!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance: How many DPO were you?


----------



## jojosmami

strawberry80 said:


> WoopWoop...can confirm its a :bfp: from me, was due 4th Sept and got positive yesterday and today
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all testing this month xx

YEA!!!!!!! You too!!!! Congrats!!!:happydance: looks like a lucky month. :dust: to the rest of us!!


----------



## Canadianmom4

jojosmami said:


> Canadianmom4 said:
> 
> 
> I tested early! Took 6 tests all of them :bfp: !!
> 
> YEA!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance: How many DPO were you?Click to expand...

Hi Jojo, I was 9 dpo.

Good luck to all the September testers! I have my fingers crossed for each and every one of you.


----------



## AmorT

strawberry80 said:


> WoopWoop...can confirm its a :bfp: from me, was due 4th Sept and got positive yesterday and today
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all testing this month xx


congrats on your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Congrats strawberry80! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Eyes On Fire

I'll be testing Sept 7th if AF is a no show. Don't want to drive myself crazy SS and testing frequently.


----------



## Shey

good luck and lots of baby :dust: to you


----------



## Weewendyg

Well ladies....I caved and tested this morning! Just what my OB told me NOT to do! LOL...I got a BFN.

I am 11dpo and he told me not to test at all before Beta on September 3rd. 

Lets hope I'm just a tad too early and I could still get that BFP!

Wendy (Otherwise known as "No-Willpower-Wendy") LOL


----------



## Shey

your levels could be low


----------



## Stephie7

Hey! I am new to this site and waiting to test Sept 1 if I can hold out. My symptoms are increasing and by the symptoms I feel positive. I'm extremely tired and recovering from hernia repair!


----------



## Shey

Good luck Stephie keep us posted


----------



## drosgirl0713

Hi im new to this site but i came across this thread and figured i would fit right in im due to test September 20. So sending lots of baby dust to all u other september testers


----------



## drosgirl0713

hi im new to the site and due to test on the 20


----------



## Shey

good luck


----------



## Stephie7

You know....I am really confused as to when to ACTUALLY test because I ovulated early this time. My cycles usually run 24 -28 days and I have been counting for several months. I started my cycle 8/11 and started counting to BD on day 10, 12, 14 and 16. I had surgery on day 9(8/19) BUT we BD on day 7(8/18), 10(8/21) and 11(8/ 22 couldn't wait until the 12th day :happydance:! I bought a OPK and started using it day 11, 12, 13, 14 and 15 ....all neg!! I have extremely sore boobs since last THurs (8/26), bleeding and sore gums, fatigue and seems like more potty trips. I'm assuming that I ovulated early. So I'm just trying to wait a few more days to test for sure. Any opinions or advice?


----------



## Shey

Stephie if you are having symptoms I am thinking you are prego!


----------



## Stephie7

I think so too because the symptoms are soooo strong. Especially the tender boobs. I may test tonight and tomorrow!! :test:


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all, i am brand new to this site but its already been a big help, its good to know i'm not the only one going through this confusion:wacko:

We've been ttc no2 for 4 cycles and i'm hoping sept will be my bfp, af due on 8th so fingers crossed she stays away!

:dust: to everyone and good luck xx


----------



## Shey

good luck kelz


----------



## Shey

Stephie7 said:


> I think so too because the symptoms are soooo strong. Especially the tender boobs. I may test tonight and tomorrow!! :test:

Good luck Stephie keep me posted


----------



## Hotmum

Heeey put me under september 5th ! :) aaaaaa lot of bAby dust ladies andddd god bless us all with babies !


----------



## Shey

good luck to ya Hotmum


----------



## FunkyClaire

Hi, put me down for 13th please? Good luck to everyone!:dust:


----------



## Shey

good luck FunkyClaire


----------



## Stephie7

I will. Now I'm feeling like I'm getting a cold or something. Just felt bad within the past hour! Thanks for the dust!!


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Stephie and best of luck to you


----------



## Macmad

Hi ladies

Thought I would let you know that I have posted pictures of my very faint BFP on the test forum pages as I still don't quite believe it. Hopefully its right and not just my imagination!

Lots and lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## MissCherry15

:witch: just showed. :'(

im out this month.


----------



## sequeena

MissCherry15 said:


> :witch: just showed. :'(
> 
> im out this month.

:hugs:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Sept 7th!


----------



## Shey

MissCherry15 said:


> :witch: just showed. :'(
> 
> im out this month.

how long are your cycles?


----------



## NandO1

26th please


----------



## MissCherry15

I don't know :( I used to come on every 15/16th of the month for the last yearish. Since I miscarried in July on the 7th it's got shorter. I came on august the first. Now 2 days early again :/ dnt know what's up with me atm


----------



## Shey

you should go to the dr and see if they can test ya and see what's wrong


----------



## MissCherry15

My doctor wouldn't help me. He likes putting things off. He doesn't tell me anything never has :( just gives me tablets or doesn't and send me on my way :/


----------



## Shey

Time to get a new doctor! I know how you feel my doctor's the same way she's a bit ditzy too.


----------



## MissCherry15

I've always had this doctor since before I was born :/ I don't know how you go about changing doctor ??


----------



## Shey

you just call the insurance company and tell them you want a different doctor and they will change it for you. you just tell them the doctor you want


----------



## Luv

Will you please add me for September 6th? Thanks!


----------



## jazmine18

can you add me for the 13th please :) thankyou . xx


----------



## HappyLady

I may be out this cycle! Itested today 12dpo and I got a :bfn: So if the :witch:hasn't show up on the 1st as expected, I'll test again! But wishing :bfp:to all! And:dust:to all has well!!


----------



## Shey

good luck ladies


----------



## thepurlqueen

Shey, you can add me for a :bfp: !! :cloud9:


----------



## Shey

okie dokie! congrats! :happydance: have a H&H 9 months girlie


----------



## SweetJennie

I'm going to try and hold off and not test until Sept 4th. Hopefully a BFP then!


----------



## Shey

good luck!


----------



## Dancerforlife

Add me to the list as well please. Af is due to be here Friday so I'm hoping to hold out until the 4th!


----------



## Shey

I hope the :witch: stays away for ya


----------



## francismummy

can u put me down for 11th sept x


----------



## BabyDustx

Put me down for 11th Septemeber testing too (will try and hold out as long as possible!) Good luck to all x


----------



## Shey

good luck ladies


----------



## gilmore85

hey would love to join

test date 24th september


----------



## Shey

good luck gilmore85


----------



## Weewendyg

Hey Ladies...

Any input?

I am now 12dpo with IUI. I test this morning and got BFN :-(

Do you think it may possibly still be a bit early? I am going for HcG at OB's on Friday - he told me not to test until then because it would be too early.....but shouldn't there be something by now???

Thanks again ladies!!!

Wendy


----------



## Shey

I think still too early to test. I would wait til you see the dr to test


----------



## SweetJennie

AF just showed. If everything goes well I hope to be testing around the 30th of September so you may want to change my test date from the 4th.


----------



## sequeena

SweetJennie said:


> AF just showed. If everything goes well I hope to be testing around the 30th of September so you may want to change my test date from the 4th.

:hugs:


----------



## Macmad

I tested BFP yesterday and again today! Many thanks for your help ladies. Buckets of baby dust to you all. xx


----------



## sequeena

Macmad said:


> I tested BFP yesterday and again today! Many thanks for your help ladies. Buckets of baby dust to you all. xx

Congratulations. H+H 9 months :flower:


----------



## Mummy~L

Macmad said:


> I tested BFP yesterday and again today! Many thanks for your help ladies. Buckets of baby dust to you all. xx

Congrats!! x


----------



## aileymouse

I'll be testing on the 10th :)


----------



## Weewendyg

CONGRATS Sequeena!

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## LoveChild

Can you put me down for the 13th please :)
If I can resist waiting that long :haha:


----------



## Dancerforlife

Macmad said:


> I tested BFP yesterday and again today! Many thanks for your help ladies. Buckets of baby dust to you all. xx

Congrats hun! So exciting!


----------



## Deborahmoose

thepurlqueen said:


> Shey, you can add me for a :bfp: !! :cloud9:

Congratulations!!! Have a happy & healthy pregnancy. x x x :happydance:


----------



## Deborahmoose

Macmad said:


> I tested BFP yesterday and again today! Many thanks for your help ladies. Buckets of baby dust to you all. xx

Congratulations! Enjoy it ! xxx


----------



## Deborahmoose

ttcfurrever said:


> Deborahmoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deborahmoose said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms as such, ttcfurrever, although I am analysing every tweak and twinge ;-) How about you? xx
> 
> Exact same thing here :dohh:. I'm only 3dpo though, how far are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I used those OPK sticks this time but didn't really detect a surge. I'm usually 27-28days so I'm guessing at day 13 or 14 which makes me 5-6dpo. That's the trouble, it's all guesswork! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you on the guess work! I had a pos surge on my opks coupled with ovulation pain, but I'm having ewcm today, go figure. I think we'll :sex: tonight just in case.Click to expand...

Hi! How are you doing? Any new symptoms to speak of? I've given up trying to symptom spot this time as I came down with a cold over the weekend so my whole body was aching and tender anyway :dohh:


----------



## Hopes

hey ladies,
im having lots of period cramps lately and my period is still due on the 5th and my boobs are also sore..every sec i feel i got my period but i know its still early????


----------



## Shey

Congrats Macmad! Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## happymuffin

hi ladies ... are pre AFs symtons almost the same as early preggy symtons .. esp the cramping symtons...

i pray the witch stays away the next 9 mths..


----------



## Treykid3

AF showed up yesterday. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## emirc

I will be testing on the 21st! good luck to all!!


----------



## Shey

Sorry that the :witch: got you Trey


----------



## AmorT

Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP !!!


----------



## Weewendyg

DITTO! CONGRATS ON ALL THE WONDERFUL BFPs!!!!!!!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations girls! :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

happymuffin said:


> hi ladies ... are pre AFs symtons almost the same as early preggy symtons .. esp the cramping symtons...
> 
> i pray the witch stays away the next 9 mths..

Happymuffin--they can be! fx'd!


----------



## OneSmallStep

Add me for Sept 6!


----------



## foxforce

Can you add me for 29th September please . . 

Good luck everyone fx'd :dust:


----------



## diwantsone

I'm testing 9/13 (if I can wait that long) and would love to be on your list. Good Luck to all.


----------



## happymuffin

Ozzieshunni said:


> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies ... are pre AFs symtons almost the same as early preggy symtons .. esp the cramping symtons...
> 
> i pray the witch stays away the next 9 mths..
> 
> Happymuffin--they can be! fx'd!Click to expand...

Hi Ozz, I sure do hope. My af is due on the 9. The occassional cramps I get seems familar at every mth. I m believing for the best now . Thks!


----------



## Fairynuff

Congratulations to everyone who has got a BFP so far. Lets hope to see many more over this month. Is it possible to add me to the list for the 7th please? Thankyou


----------



## awaitingrmb

hey shey put me down for the 4th.


----------



## little-Ro

Out for this month..was supposed to test today....AF showed her face..:(


----------



## Shey

sorry the :witch: got you little-Ro


----------



## Ozzieshunni

happymuffin said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymuffin said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies ... are pre AFs symtons almost the same as early preggy symtons .. esp the cramping symtons...
> 
> i pray the witch stays away the next 9 mths..
> 
> Happymuffin--they can be! fx'd!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ozz, I sure do hope. My af is due on the 9. The occassional cramps I get seems familar at every mth. I m believing for the best now . Thks!Click to expand...

Ain't over until the fat witch rears her ugly head! Which, hopefully, won't be for the next 9 months :haha:


----------



## kitjos

:witch: showed up for me aswell. Best of luck to everyone on the list :thumbup: xx


----------



## ttcfurrever

nvm


----------



## Weewendyg

Pretty sure I'm officially out too. 14 dpIUI, tested and a big fat BFN on FRER. HcG at doc's tomorrow, but don't really see the point. So sad.

Good Luck Ladies.


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Shey, I think it's safe to put me in for the 12th :) I will tell you if that changes lol

XxX


----------



## awaitingrmb

thanks shey and congrats to everyone who got a bfp this cycle. Will let you know how it goes with me.


----------



## Shey

good luck Kae


----------



## Crazy4Emily

I JUST took a test and guess what? I got a :bfp: !!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm totally in shock!! But also really excited. I'm meeting my DH for lunch, I'll tell him then. HOOORAY!!!!!!! 

We've been trying since last Nov. I can't believe this finally happened! 


Lots of luck to everyone else. I know how hard it is to wait and wait (AND WAIT!)


----------



## AmorT

Crazy4Emily said:


> I JUST took a test and guess what? I got a :bfp: !!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm totally in shock!! But also really excited. I'm meeting my DH for lunch, I'll tell him then. HOOORAY!!!!!!!
> 
> We've been trying since last Nov. I can't believe this finally happened!
> 
> 
> Lots of luck to everyone else. I know how hard it is to wait and wait (AND WAIT!)

I'm so happy for you  Congrats H&H 9 months


----------



## Shey

Congrats Crazy4Emily. I don't have you on the list for testing.


----------



## MrsWez

Can I be added for the 12th please? I am hoping this is lucky #20!!


----------



## Shey

sure good luck


----------



## MrsWez

Shey said:


> sure good luck

Thanks!! :dust:


----------



## Sooz

I'm expecting to test on the 23rd. :wave:

Thanks x


----------



## luckyme225

September 13th please :)


----------



## Rella

Hi! could you please add me to testing on Sept. 11th? Thank you so much! This is our 10th month TTC and this cycle has been a loooong one. If I calculated everything correctly it'll be 41 days. Making this TWW even lovelier!


----------



## mpillustrator

Can you put me down for testing on the 8th?


----------



## Shey

good luck ladies


----------



## mpillustrator

Thanks...
I already feel AF signs... cramping, headaches, backaches....
So stressful...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm holding off as long as I can. AF has a habit of coming dead on time so if it's not here by tomorrow I'll test on Saturday morning! fx'd!


----------



## HappyLady

AF for me!!


----------



## Shey

mpillustrator said:


> Thanks...
> I already feel AF signs... cramping, headaches, backaches....
> So stressful...

those arent always signs of AF they are also signs of pregnancy too


----------



## mars Mummy

Hello, can you add me to the 6th Sept, thx
babydust to all, fingers crossed for everyone 






Shey said:


> For all those lovely ladies testing in September
> :dust: For Everyone :dust:
> 
> *74 Testers**4*:bfp::bfn:*4*:witch::angel:
> 
> *September 1*
> MissCherry15
> :happydance:Canadianmom4 :bfp: :happydance:
> Valley_girl
> :hugs:HappyLady :witch: :hugs:​:hugs: kitjos :witch: :hugs:
> :hugs:Treykid3 :witch: :hugs:
> Stephie7
> :hugs:little-Ro :witch: :hugs:
> *September 2*
> *September 3*
> Ozzieshunni​:happydance:thepurlqueen :bfp: :happydance:
> :happydance:Macmad :bfp: :happydance:
> Weewendyg
> Scarbs
> *September 4*
> Gunnabamumma
> bumpyboo
> lulasmummy​xsamx
> :happydance:strawberry80 :bfp: :happydance:
> charlotteb24
> Dancerforlife
> awaitingrmb
> *September 5*
> suzielou3
> jojosmami
> Hopes
> purpleflossy​mbara
> TaNasha
> Hotmum
> *September 6*
> yeahbetty​Stash777
> Luv
> OneSmallStep
> *September 7*
> FlowerFairy
> Eyes On Fire
> Trying4Angel1
> Fairynuff
> *September 8*
> ttcfurrever​Kracker
> happymuffin
> kelzyboo
> mpillustrator
> *September 9*
> PocoHR
> *September 10*
> Deborahmoose​SAJ
> aileymouse
> *September 11*
> raisin
> francismummy
> BabyDust
> Rella
> *September 12*
> Kaede351
> MrsWez
> *September 13*
> Ruskiegirl​AmorT
> jodi_19
> MrsCrabsticke
> FunkyClaire
> jazmine18
> LoveChild
> diwantsone
> luckyme225
> *September 14*
> *September 15*
> *September 16*
> *September 17*
> *September 18*
> xLisax
> Mummy~L​*September 19*
> *September 20*
> drosgirl0713
> *September 21*
> emirc
> *September 22*
> *September 23*
> Sooz
> *September 24*
> Shey
> sequeena
> gilmore85
> *Septermber 25*
> mrsmonkey10​strawberry19
> *September 26*
> MrsPOP
> NandO1
> *September 27*
> *September 28*
> soph77
> *September 29*
> foxforce
> *September 30*
> SweetJennie​


----------



## Stephie7

Hey all...WELL...I've been having a rough time with the symptoms especially the fatigue so I went to the Dr. She was concerned and ran a panel of tests like Thyroid, Diabetes and Pregnancy. Everything was NEGATIVE!!!:growlmad: I was already confused on my ovulation date because I missed it and thought I was covered with the BD dates. I still have tender boobies and tired as heck! Oh well....we'll have to try harder next time. AF should arrive around the 8th :sad1: Congrats to all the BFP for Sept!!! Throw me some dust!!


----------



## Equal

Hi All! I should be testing on September 10!!!


----------



## sequeena

HappyLady said:


> AF for me!!

:hugs:


----------



## ttcfurrever

AmorT said:


> Crazy4Emily said:
> 
> 
> I JUST took a test and guess what? I got a :bfp: !!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm totally in shock!! But also really excited. I'm meeting my DH for lunch, I'll tell him then. HOOORAY!!!!!!!
> 
> We've been trying since last Nov. I can't believe this finally happened!
> 
> 
> Lots of luck to everyone else. I know how hard it is to wait and wait (AND WAIT!)
> 
> I'm so happy for you  Congrats H&H 9 monthsClick to expand...

Congratulations!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Got my AF early :cry: always next month right? :dust: for all the rest of you ladies!


----------



## awaitingrmb

right hun pma pma pma!


----------



## suelei

I'm 3 dpo and having some symptoms, but not sure if they're all in my head. Some cramping, sore nipples, and insomnia. Such a long wait!!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Add me to the 11th please!


----------



## xsamx

ok,went to bed wednesday night with bad cramps,nausea and some spotting ,im getting ecxited thinking it was implantation...only to wake in the morning with same cramps,more nausea but a very heavy AF...4 days early!!!! damn :witch:. An hour later my nausea had gone but cramps remain and so does AF:cry:, I really thought this was it with all the symptoms i was getting. good luck to everyone else still waiting xxxxx


----------



## awaitingrmb

Sorry to hear that sam. Hope this month is better than last month. :hug:


----------



## happymuffin

Ozzieshunni said:


> I'm holding off as long as I can. AF has a habit of coming dead on time so if it's not here by tomorrow I'll test on Saturday morning! fx'd!

Am excited for u !! keep us posted !


----------



## Weewendyg

OK...You can officially count me out. BETA was negative . :-(

Aw well - on 2 next month - responded very well to injectibles so excited to start all over again. Just waiting for the witch to arrive to start "Day 1" again!

GOOD LUCK LADIES and thanks for the support!

Wendy


----------



## awaitingrmb

Af hasn't arrived yet but I tested and nothing has come up. Another :bfn: for me I guess.


----------



## awaitingrmb

Will let you know when :witch: arrives. I am just waiting now.


----------



## emsy

:dust: please can you add me for the 15th im hoping to get a :bfp:


----------



## awaitingrmb

Here is a copy of my test. It is a super cheapie that I've never heard of before.
 



Attached Files:







176.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## awaitingrmb

I can see something but not quite sure what it is. It seems a little pink and very, very faint but IDK.


----------



## purpleflossy

Im out! :-(


----------



## jazmine18

i couldnt hold out, i gave in and just used a frer at only 6 dpo!!..i think i need to be sent to the funny farm..what was i thinking?!?..obviously bfn!..its being on google this morning searching 'bfp at 6dpo/7 dpo' that possessed me to do such a crazy thing..ahh well got a double pack of the poundland tests left and one frer, so plan is to do a poundland test 7dpo 8dpo, and the frer at 9dpo,,or if i could hold out on 10 dpo..but i doubt it..now i have given in, guna have to do at least one a day to feed my addiction!


----------



## Kaede351

Shey- can you change my test date to 15th please :D thanks ^^

XxX


----------



## lulasmummy

Hi ladies just like to say i got my BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jazmine18

congrats lulasmummy!! xx


----------



## Kaede351

yay lulasmummy ^^

XxX


----------



## lulasmummy

Thanx ladies still in shock! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Psycow

Hey. Can u add me for the 13th please? Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## emsy

:happydance: :happydance: congrats lulasmummy :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Stash777

Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## ttc1more

AF due 11th. Probably test the 6th, 8th and 11th.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congratulations Lulasmommy!!!!


----------



## Equal

This is going to be a long 5 days for me. I think im about 6DPO, no real symptoms...not xpecting much buts that ok cause its our first time trying...still sorta sucks..AF due in 10 days but I can test as soons as the 10th of sept, so hopefully ill get some good news.

Congrats to all BFPs :)


----------



## lulasmummy

Thank u all i am so happy! sticky babydust to everyone good luck ! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats Lulasmummy!


I'm now TWO days late! :happydance: No AF, strange cramping that has me checking every five minutes to see if AF has arrived. Going for a long walk with OH today so if that doesn't trigger it, I'm testing again in a week! fx'd for me! :hugs:


----------



## Hopes

Tested today and guess what? BFP!!!!!!!:happydance:
thnks alot girls for the support:hugs:

and hope all of u get a bfp soon!:dust:


----------



## emsy

congratulations hopes!!!!:happydance: xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats Lulasmummy and Hope!!!!!! I'm so excited for september!!! I'm due af around the 18th so will be testing aound the 15th. Good Luck to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## mita

hey shey ...can you put me down on sept 19 please....thanks :)

@ hopes...congrats honey....hope u have a hnh nine months :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Hi, I am testing sept 15th!

xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats to all the :bfp:s! I'm still waiting. No AF, good deal of cramping yesterday and today, but no :witch: :shrug: I dunno anymore.....


----------



## emsy

4magpies said:


> Hi, I am testing sept 15th!
> 
> xx

Oooo same day as me magpies!! I hope we get a beautifull :bfp: !!!! :dust:


----------



## AmorT

Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing. Congrats. to anyone who got a :bfp: and lots of :dust: to everyone who is still waiting to test.


----------



## Canadianmom4

I LOVE coming back to this thread and seeing all the :bfp:'s!! It's so exciting. Congratulations to all of you, and good luck to those that still need to test!


----------



## 4magpies

emsy said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am testing sept 15th!
> 
> xx
> 
> Oooo same day as me magpies!! I hope we get a beautifull :bfp: !!!! :dust:Click to expand...

We are both 5DPO too and both from the NW?

Where are you from honey?!

xxx


----------



## emsy

4magpies said:


> emsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am testing sept 15th!
> 
> xx
> 
> Oooo same day as me magpies!! I hope we get a beautifull :bfp: !!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> We are both 5DPO too and both from the NW?
> 
> Where are you from honey?!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Rochdale nr manchester wat bout u ? Xxx


----------



## emirc

So this is my first month using OPKs.. ive been testing since CD 8.. this morning 2nd uirne of the day and got a dark line not sure if it was positive yet or not it was def darker then the lines ive been getting today is cd12.. dh and I BDed last night.. i ran out and got a clear blue Digi and No smiley.. hmm so confused.. im gonna keep testing hoping that my surge is just starting and thats why no smiley.. 
A friend of mine BDed the night before her positive test and she got a BFP that cycle! so i was hoping that for myself as well...
Any thoughts or input?? im kinda driving myself crazy!! I am determined to get my BFP this month... please help?


----------



## kelzyboo

Not sure when i ov'd but the:witch: is due in 3days, am i still a little too early to test?
not really feeling anything atm but i think i covered all my fertile days this month, ive had very sore breasts for the past month, worse in the last few days but i can't count it as a symptom.

I'm going to hold of until wednesday if i can too upsetting to see another :bfn:

Hope this is my month, congrats on all the :bfp:, hope i can add my own in a few days x
:dust: Good luck 2 every1 testing this month


----------



## CJSG1977

Emirc: Using the OPK's drove me nuts. You will always get a line....a faint one. The line must be equal or darker than the control line. If not then your surge hasnt reached its peak yet which may be why there was no smiley. If you had an equal line yesterday then chances are that was your surge. The surge doesnt last long trust me. And those tests are designed to pick up over 25ml LH so hopefully you bd at the right time. I would bd today and tomorrow if I were you just to be sure.

You can test now kelzyboo as long as you get a test that maybe picks up 15ml... standard is 25 and depending on how quick your levels could rise you could easily get an early positive now on either. Your body starts producing hcg as soon as implantation has occured. I didnt get mine until day after af with my last attempt to keep an angel. If your brave hold out till your due the :witch:


----------



## awaitingrmb

Congrats lulasmommy and Hope :yipee:


----------



## kelzyboo

I'm keeping myself busy and holding out until :witch: is due as i only got a very faint positive with dd 2 weeks after af was due so maybe my body takes a little longer to build up hcg. Thanks for your replies this site is a godsend when your ttc x

lots of baby dust to everyone lets have some more :bfp: this month

:dust:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am out. :witch: came today. I am pleased though as it's my first cycle off the pill so I know I have a nice 28 day cycle so I know where I am. And now we're ready for next try!! Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Dancerforlife

I'm out as well ladies :cry:. :witch: came and got me this am.

Congrats to all the :bfp: hopefully I'll be joining you next cycle!


----------



## lulasmummy

sorry dancer :hugs: good luck for next cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!

Just got a feeling that this isnt my month this month!! Never mind will just have to wait and see xx


----------



## Alexina

Please can you add me to the list for the 15th. Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## happymuffin

Af knocked at the door after my celebration ( 2nd wedding anniversary) with my hb ydae.. :(

I WAS so sad that i broke dwn


----------



## emirc

So i posted earlier today.. just a lil update.. this morning i got a dark opk line not sure if it was positive or not also used clear blue digi no smiley.. however last night dh and i did bd :sex: today just a lil while ago we came home from a family affair i decided to test and go a smiley!!! so we got to it :sex: ! should we go at it again the next 2 days or do you think we are good??


----------



## CJSG1977

emirc said:


> So i posted earlier today.. just a lil update.. this morning i got a dark opk line not sure if it was positive or not also used clear blue digi no smiley.. however last night dh and i did bd :sex: today just a lil while ago we came home from a family affair i decided to test and go a smiley!!! so we got to it :sex: ! should we go at it again the next 2 days or do you think we are good??

I would certainly DTD again for at least one more day. LH makes the ovary release the little eggy and you have 24 hours to make sure you catch it! But sounds like you have done everything you can for this month. I have everything crossed for you hun! GL!!! :happydance:


----------



## Gunnabamumma

I'm out gals. Af arrived yesterday. Just could not bring myself on here to say it. Another shitty month of clomid coming up...
Well that's my short rant, but I do send CONGRATUMALATIONS TO ALL THE BFP's!!
I wish you all the best and a healthy and happy 9 months! 
Hayley


----------



## Citrus

Can you please put me down for the 12th. Thanks so much and good luck to everybody!!!! I'm feeling positive that it's going to be a really good month.


----------



## jazmine18

well i managed to use both my poundland tests and my frer by 7 dpo, so obviously all bfn!..but going in to town today, so will pick up some more poundland tests, and will do one while im there, cause im still holding in my fmu. i know it still early at 8 dpo, and thats just a guess, i could be even less,..i was feeling really positive up until yesterday, now not so much. we will see. will update when i get home. xx


----------



## 4magpies

emsy said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am testing sept 15th!
> 
> xx
> 
> Oooo same day as me magpies!! I hope we get a beautifull :bfp: !!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> We are both 5DPO too and both from the NW?
> 
> Where are you from honey?!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Rochdale nr manchester wat bout u ? XxxClick to expand...

I live in Darwen near Blackburn, your only just over the hills! I have added you as a friend.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

jazmine18 said:


> well i managed to use both my poundland tests and my frer by 7 dpo, so obviously all bfn!..but going in to town today, so will pick up some more poundland tests, and will do one while im there, cause im still holding in my fmu. i know it still early at 8 dpo, and thats just a guess, i could be even less,..i was feeling really positive up until yesterday, now not so much. we will see. will update when i get home. xx

I think it would be very early to get a BFP, I am trying to hold out till AF is actually late!!

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Tested this morning (9DPO) BFN! Starting to give up, feeling disheartened and so miserable. :( 
Really not feeling well today either, headache and tired. Just wanna crawl back into bed but DD is adamant on making me dance around with her. 
Hope all you other ladies are ok and getting BFPs.

XXX


----------



## 4magpies

Its still early at 9DPO honey, dont give up.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

4magpies said:


> Its still early at 9DPO honey, dont give up.
> 
> xxx

I wish I had your testing willpower! I think I'm just gonna wait and see if AF shows. 
OH keeps saying how on an evening my body temperature is sky high, wonder if that's a symptom?


----------



## 4magpies

I keep waking up very hot, thats the progestogen isnt it I think? So I would say it is a symptom yes.

You wont be saying that later in the week when I have caved at 10DPO!

I am very determined to wait though... just have to see how it goes!

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

4magpies said:


> I keep waking up very hot, thats the progestogen isnt it I think? So I would say it is a symptom yes.
> 
> You wont be saying that later in the week when I have caved at 10DPO!
> 
> I am very determined to wait though... just have to see how it goes!
> 
> xxx

I'm pretty sure I did one at 3DPO :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

:haha:

I refuse to use cheapies so that helps. I only have one FRER in the house! I dont want to waste it.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

4magpies said:


> :haha:
> 
> I refuse to use cheapies so that helps. I only have one FRER in the house! I dont want to waste it.
> 
> xxx

I reccommend predictor tests, you can buy them for £4 from Bodycare. Extra sensitive and detect as little as 12hcg sensitivity.

X


----------



## 4magpies

Are you in the US hun? I dont know what bodycare is...

We have boots, the do cheap ones but I find it hard to trust anything other than FRER.

xxx


----------



## girlygirl:)

hey can you add me in, im due af on the 15th!really hope she doesnt turn up!!xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm from Leeds! Bodycare is like a cheapy version of Boots and Superdrug, seen them in a few cities now.
X


----------



## 4magpies

blouseybrown said:


> I'm from Leeds! Bodycare is like a cheapy version of Boots and Superdrug, seen them in a few cities now.
> X

Ahh my lil brother lives in Leeds, I live near Blackburn, dont think we have one here.

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Talk about testing willpower! I tested at 14dpo :bfn: and now I'm 3 days late! ARGH! No tests in the house and no money to buy them! ARGH!


----------



## 4magpies

Ozzieshunni said:


> Talk about testing willpower! I tested at 14dpo :bfn: and now I'm 3 days late! ARGH! No tests in the house and no money to buy them! ARGH!

Get to you doctor or drop in clinic/health centre and get them to do one for you!!
xxx


----------



## Sooz

4magpies said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Leeds! Bodycare is like a cheapy version of Boots and Superdrug, seen them in a few cities now.
> X
> 
> Ahh my lil brother lives in Leeds, I live near Blackburn, dont think we have one here.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

We have one in Sheffield, may be paying them a visit now. :haha:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Ozzieshunni said:


> Talk about testing willpower! I tested at 14dpo :bfn: and now I'm 3 days late! ARGH! No tests in the house and no money to buy them! ARGH!

3 days late? That's wonderful!! FX for you.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

4magpies said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Talk about testing willpower! I tested at 14dpo :bfn: and now I'm 3 days late! ARGH! No tests in the house and no money to buy them! ARGH!
> 
> Get to you doctor or drop in clinic/health centre and get them to do one for you!!
> xxxClick to expand...

Nope, they won't do it until I'm 2 weeks late :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Thats rubbish, they used to do them for fun for me, everytime they gave me new meds! :haha:

I would lie and say I am 2 weeks late... or do you have a Brook centre near you? They will do it for you for free.

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

4magpies said:


> Thats rubbish, they used to do them for fun for me, everytime they gave me new meds! :haha:
> 
> I would lie and say I am 2 weeks late... or do you have a Brook centre near you? They will do it for you for free.
> 
> xxx

LOL, they already know our situation. I don't know what a Brook Centre is? :shrug:


----------



## blouseybrown

Sooz said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Leeds! Bodycare is like a cheapy version of Boots and Superdrug, seen them in a few cities now.
> X
> 
> Ahh my lil brother lives in Leeds, I live near Blackburn, dont think we have one here.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have one in Sheffield, may be paying them a visit now. :haha:Click to expand...

Doo it! Much cheaper than FRER and more sensitive. :) Let us know how it goes!
X


----------



## 4magpies

Its just like a family planning centre.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

blouseybrown said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Leeds! Bodycare is like a cheapy version of Boots and Superdrug, seen them in a few cities now.
> X
> 
> Ahh my lil brother lives in Leeds, I live near Blackburn, dont think we have one here.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have one in Sheffield, may be paying them a visit now. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Doo it! Much cheaper than FRER and more sensitive. :) Let us know how it goes!
> XClick to expand...

Sooz buy me one and post it. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

4magpies said:


> Its just like a family planning centre.
> 
> xxx

Ah, we don't have them in Scotland, but there is a similar one down the street I may be paying a visit to


----------



## 4magpies

Ozzieshunni said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Its just like a family planning centre.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ah, we don't have them in Scotland, but there is a similar one down the street I may be paying a visit toClick to expand...

Its worth a try!!

When can you buy a test?

FX'd this is it for you!!

xxx


----------



## amandad192

Hey. Can you add me please? AF due 19th if you go by a 28 day cycle..but I'll be testing from the 11th because my periods are all over the place (24-40days so far)

:dust: to everyone and :hugs: to those who have already had AF arrive.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hello.
Could I please be added.
I am due af/bfp on the 13th 

Good luck everyone, and congratulations to those pregnant!!
:hug:


----------



## Sooz

blouseybrown said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Leeds! Bodycare is like a cheapy version of Boots and Superdrug, seen them in a few cities now.
> X
> 
> Ahh my lil brother lives in Leeds, I live near Blackburn, dont think we have one here.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have one in Sheffield, may be paying them a visit now. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Doo it! Much cheaper than FRER and more sensitive. :) Let us know how it goes!
> XClick to expand...

Will do! Thanks for the tip off. :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

4magpies said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Leeds! Bodycare is like a cheapy version of Boots and Superdrug, seen them in a few cities now.
> X
> 
> Ahh my lil brother lives in Leeds, I live near Blackburn, dont think we have one here.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have one in Sheffield, may be paying them a visit now. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Doo it! Much cheaper than FRER and more sensitive. :) Let us know how it goes!
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Sooz buy me one and post it. :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I'll see if they have any next time I'm in town (you'll probably have caved by then though). :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I will not cave and test early; this is my mantra!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Sooz

We'll see :haha:


----------



## xshell79

Hi can u put me down for the 22nd please hoping for a bday bfp 27th sept my bday ) fx

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## AubrieC

Can you put me down for September 17? I want to go test now but I think its still too early. AGgghhhhHHhh!!!

Good luck ladies!!
<3<3

:dust:


----------



## bumpyboo

Just thought id update, AF was due 4th September, so 2 days late. done a test and its negative :( SUppose im not out yet but i dont think im in either!!lol


----------



## jazmine18

soo i believe im 8 dpo today , went in to tesco this morning and got some tesco own tests, because they were all i could get round here, did it with fmu, and got a very faint kinda evap line by 10 mins, where you cant really tell if it has any pink in it , or all grey? ..soo i ended up going into town anyway, and picked up some superdrug tests, did one a couple hours ago, and total bfn..wish i could hold out a couple days, but will probs end up doing the other superdrug tomorrow and the tesco the day after, so we will see, but not feeling very hopeful now :-/ XX congrats to all the bfps!!


----------



## CJSG1977

jazmine18 said:


> soo i believe im 8 dpo today , went in to tesco this morning and got some tesco own tests, because they were all i could get round here, did it with fmu, and got a very faint kinda evap line by 10 mins, where you cant really tell if it has any pink in it , or all grey? ..soo i ended up going into town anyway, and picked up some superdrug tests, did one a couple hours ago, and total bfn..wish i could hold out a couple days, but will probs end up doing the other superdrug tomorrow and the tesco the day after, so we will see, but not feeling very hopeful now :-/ XX congrats to all the bfps!!

I would not rule yourself out hun!!!! 8DPO is very early to get a positive so if a line came up in 10 mins....you could be in with a good chance!!! Cheapies dont always have a lot of dye. And also the next test you did I'm assuming wasnt FMU??? Test again in a few days hun! GL and FX'd for you!


----------



## baby_stargirl

hi ladies 

i am currently 14dpo, af due yesterday. still a no show today. i did a prg test saturday 4th the day afore af was due BFN and today i done another one and was a BFN!

i know am not pregnant its jst this waitin on the witch!!!

i had an accident (twice) with the bf one nyt and afterwards i realised it was my most fertile time and the day after i ovulated (wat the calendar says)

i havent had any symptoms so thts y a doudt am prg,,, at 6dpo i had milky cm and a sicky belly but went away afterwards. up till now i have no symptoms...am constantly checkin myself thinkin the witch has showed up am jst confused !!!
wat do u all think , wud apreciate ur thoughts.


----------



## jazmine18

CJSG1977 said:


> jazmine18 said:
> 
> 
> soo i believe im 8 dpo today , went in to tesco this morning and got some tesco own tests, because they were all i could get round here, did it with fmu, and got a very faint kinda evap line by 10 mins, where you cant really tell if it has any pink in it , or all grey? ..soo i ended up going into town anyway, and picked up some superdrug tests, did one a couple hours ago, and total bfn..wish i could hold out a couple days, but will probs end up doing the other superdrug tomorrow and the tesco the day after, so we will see, but not feeling very hopeful now :-/ XX congrats to all the bfps!!
> 
> I would not rule yourself out hun!!!! 8DPO is very early to get a positive so if a line came up in 10 mins....you could be in with a good chance!!! Cheapies dont always have a lot of dye. And also the next test you did I'm assuming wasnt FMU??? Test again in a few days hun! GL and FX'd for you!Click to expand...

thankyou! :) suppose 8 dpo is pretty early, just start getting less and less positive about things as each day passes..and yeah the 2nd test wasnt fmu..so will try to hold out a few days..GL to you too, i hope this is your month! lots of babydust :) xx


----------



## Stash777

Today was my testing day, but I got a BFN with no AF in sight. I'll be testing again next week...


----------



## ttcfurrever

I'm claiming :bfp:. Praying to God it sticks! Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Deborahmoose

ttcfurrever said:


> I'm claiming :bfp:. Praying to God it sticks! Good luck ladies!! :dust:

Congratulations!!! Fantastic news. Sending you lots of sticky vibes!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Deborahmoose said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> I'm claiming :bfp:. Praying to God it sticks! Good luck ladies!! :dust:
> 
> Congratulations!!! Fantastic news. Sending you lots of sticky vibes!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Greatly appreciated :hugs:


----------



## clairebbb

big congrats on ur bfp :)


----------



## gilmore85

oh no :help:

DH starts night shift tonight and I'm at my most fertile, and I wont see him until sometime tomorrow. Lets hope he is not too tired :sex:


----------



## stepmama1125

hello ladies, can you put me down for the 29th? please and thank you!!


----------



## patience090

hi everyone im back i hope n pray that this time i caught that eggy can u please put me down for sept 21 thanks and baby dust to all and im sorry for those who the witch got and congrats to all who got their BFP'S ..ill be testing on sept 21 pray this month is month


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Do you think its too late to join this thread? I am due anytime from the 10th - 13th so I am hoping I am in a position to test on the 14th as the :witch: isn't coming this month.........well I am hoping the bribe worked lol.

Also want to say congrats to all the girls who have got their :bfp: and good luck to the ones waiting for this, 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI Can you put me down for the 16th please.
Bex


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Copy and paste: :bfn: AGAIN! No AF, cramps :-(


----------



## BabyDustx

Tempted to test now... but want to hold out until the 11th like I said!! 
AF due anytime now... so far nothing :D 
Good luck ladies x


----------



## nataliendan

hello :) can u put me down for 8th sept

xx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi, can you take me off of the Sept 5th spot and put me in for the 29th? Here we go for cycle # 2!! Good luck ladies! :dust: to us all!


----------



## yeahbetty

Just wanted to let you know that I got my :bfp:

Best of luck to you ladies!!


----------



## AmorT

yeahbetty said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I got my :bfp:
> 
> Best of luck to you ladies!!

Congrats H&H 9 months.


----------



## mpillustrator

I'm out... @&%$ AF!
Anyone else having a hard time ttc second baby?


----------



## jojosmami

Yeah Betty CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp:!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm having trouble trying to conceive my first!!!!!! Its a tough road! But we will all get there :hugs:

Congrats on the :bfp: Thats wonderful news!


----------



## Shey

congrats to those who got their :bfp: 
list is updated


----------



## baby_stargirl

am so confused ladies

my af was due sunday 5th and i done a preg test saturday 4th and was a BFN. yesterday 6th done another preg test coz af still hadnt shown up and was a BFN.
today still no sign of af, i feel damp down ther n wen i feel think af has shown up my underwear is dry and its jst some cm :(

what do u ladies think?
congratz to all the BFP's and to who got ther witch then all the best for nxt month :)


----------



## Shey

wait it out a few days then test again


----------



## CJSG1977

I would definitely wait a few days and test again. If you are still negative by next sunday chances are that af is just late...darn the blimmin :witch: FX'd for you hun.


----------



## emsy

baby_stargirl said:


> am so confused ladies
> 
> my af was due sunday 5th and i done a preg test saturday 4th and was a BFN. yesterday 6th done another preg test coz af still hadnt shown up and was a BFN.
> today still no sign of af, i feel damp down ther n wen i feel think af has shown up my underwear is dry and its jst some cm :(
> 
> what do u ladies think?
> congratz to all the BFP's and to who got ther witch then all the best for nxt month :)

Ure not out till u get ure af hun!! With my first i tested at 14dpo and it was bfn i didnt get a bfp till i was nearly 3mnth pg!! Were as with my mc i got a bfp at 13dpo!! Our bodys can be strange sometimes!! Good luck xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Funny you should say that emsy...a friend of mine also got her bfp at 3 months. Rare, but not impossible. FX'd. xx


----------



## Shey

That happened to me when I was pregnant with my son I didn't get my :bfp: til I was in my 3rd month.


----------



## clairebbb

mpillustrator said:


> I'm out... @&%$ AF!
> Anyone else having a hard time ttc second baby?

yes me! ggrrr i got pg with my son 4 weeks after coming off the pill to ttc,, this time we are nearly a year into ttc no2 doesnt help dh is in the army, but was home from afghan for 10days recently over the tme i ov'd so fx. sending lots of baby dust to u :) x


----------



## lesbianlove

hey hun can you put me down for the 25th please, congratulations everyone thats already got their bfps iv had some light pink spotting after ovulation so heres hoping it was inplantation bleeding xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

There is hope! Although, I reeeeaaaalllllyyyy don't want to be 3 months pregnant and not see a :bfp: until then :rofl:


----------



## baby_stargirl

thanks everyone :). wow 3 months thts weird!

i kind of made myself feel ok about not bein pregnant as i have had 2 BFN's. but this waitin on the witch to show her face is annoyin me lol. am constantly checkin myself thinkin tht it has started.

this was a little accident me and my bf had over 2 wks ago n afterwards i realised it was my most fertile time and tht i was to ovulate the day after (according to the calendar). then i thought wow mayb its time to hav a baby ive always wanted one but thought i was too young at the time. so the more i thought about it the more i wished i was pregnant. then gettin those BFN's made me feel down n think mayb not n jst wait a yr or so, so thts y wen af shows up i think ill start the pill n constintrate on losin weight for the better :)


----------



## lesbianlove

omg i know when my mum was pregnant with me she didnt get a posotive pregnancy test til she was 22 weeks then had me a 25 weeks, there was obv summit wrong there, but at least the ones that didnt find out til they were 3 months had a quick pregnancy as i always feel the first 3 months drag in and happy healthy babies :)


----------



## Shey

good luck


----------



## mpillustrator

clairebbb said:


> mpillustrator said:
> 
> 
> I'm out... @&%$ AF!
> Anyone else having a hard time ttc second baby?
> 
> yes me! ggrrr i got pg with my son 4 weeks after coming off the pill to ttc,, this time we are nearly a year into ttc no2 doesnt help dh is in the army, but was home from afghan for 10days recently over the tme i ov'd so fx. sending lots of baby dust to u :) xClick to expand...

Same here, I got pg with my daughter first try, I had her 8 months ago, maybe I'm trying to soon after having her. I'm 36 so I'm afraid my months are numbered.


----------



## mpillustrator

Did the people who didn't get a BFP for months into there pregnancy, did you have a period or spotting?


----------



## Shey

mpillustrator said:


> clairebbb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpillustrator said:
> 
> 
> I'm out... @&%$ AF!
> Anyone else having a hard time ttc second baby?
> 
> yes me! ggrrr i got pg with my son 4 weeks after coming off the pill to ttc,, this time we are nearly a year into ttc no2 doesnt help dh is in the army, but was home from afghan for 10days recently over the tme i ov'd so fx. sending lots of baby dust to u :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Same here, I got pg with my daughter first try, I had her 8 months ago, maybe I'm trying to soon after having her. I'm 36 so I'm afraid my months are numbered.Click to expand...

I think maybe you should wait awhile to have another one. if your daughter is 8months old why not enjoy time with her as she grows. Trust me if you try for another one now then your daughter wont get as much attention as she does now so just enjoy her and give her all the attention she needs before having another one. The reason I say that is cause my sister has 2 girls and they are 5 and 4 and when the 5 yr old was 1 she didn't get as much attention as she did before cause the 4 yr old got the most attention when she was a baby so enjoy your baby girl.


----------



## mpillustrator

Shey said:


> mpillustrator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairebbb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpillustrator said:
> 
> 
> I'm out... @&%$ AF!
> Anyone else having a hard time ttc second baby?
> 
> yes me! ggrrr i got pg with my son 4 weeks after coming off the pill to ttc,, this time we are nearly a year into ttc no2 doesnt help dh is in the army, but was home from afghan for 10days recently over the tme i ov'd so fx. sending lots of baby dust to u :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Same here, I got pg with my daughter first try, I had her 8 months ago, maybe I'm trying to soon after having her. I'm 36 so I'm afraid my months are numbered.Click to expand...
> 
> I think maybe you should wait awhile to have another one. if your daughter is 8months old why not enjoy time with her as she grows. Trust me if you try for another one now then your daughter wont get as much attention as she does now so just enjoy her and give her all the attention she needs before having another one. The reason I say that is cause my sister has 2 girls and they are 5 and 4 and when the 5 yr old was 1 she didn't get as much attention as she did before cause the 4 yr old got the most attention when she was a baby so enjoy your baby girl.Click to expand...

I would wait, but as my doctor said, I'm elderly in the fertility department.


----------



## Wishin4Baby#3

can u put me down to test on 9/17? thnx


----------



## Shey

mpillustrator said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpillustrator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairebbb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpillustrator said:
> 
> 
> I'm out... @&%$ AF!
> Anyone else having a hard time ttc second baby?
> 
> yes me! ggrrr i got pg with my son 4 weeks after coming off the pill to ttc,, this time we are nearly a year into ttc no2 doesnt help dh is in the army, but was home from afghan for 10days recently over the tme i ov'd so fx. sending lots of baby dust to u :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Same here, I got pg with my daughter first try, I had her 8 months ago, maybe I'm trying to soon after having her. I'm 36 so I'm afraid my months are numbered.Click to expand...
> 
> I think maybe you should wait awhile to have another one. if your daughter is 8months old why not enjoy time with her as she grows. Trust me if you try for another one now then your daughter wont get as much attention as she does now so just enjoy her and give her all the attention she needs before having another one. The reason I say that is cause my sister has 2 girls and they are 5 and 4 and when the 5 yr old was 1 she didn't get as much attention as she did before cause the 4 yr old got the most attention when she was a baby so enjoy your baby girl.Click to expand...
> 
> I would wait, but as my doctor said, I'm elderly in the fertility department.Click to expand...

Aww Im sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## emsy

mpillustrator said:


> Did the people who didn't get a BFP for months into there pregnancy, did you have a period or spotting?

I had no period no spotting nothing!! Had no idea i was pg!! My af was late so i went to the clinic and it was neg and thought nothing of it (i was only 16 didnt hav a clue about these things) then weeks past and i just couldnt stop being sick n hey presto did about 10 tests all bfp lol!! a scan a few week later confirmed that i was 3 n half mnth pg xxx


----------



## nevertogether

add me september 18 please :dust:


----------



## clairebbb

14th for me please :)


----------



## sequeena

100 testers!! Wow we've jumped up in the last few days!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## luckyyou

I'm testing the 27!


----------



## CJSG1977

There are going to be loads of results in a very short space of time. Which is going to be fantastic! That should mean with the figures that we will see lots and lots of :bfp: 's!!! Today is my 2nd day using progesterone cream and I cant figure out if my symptoms are minimal cause of the hormone or cause I'm not pregnant....

I look forward to keep getting updates and seeing lots of FABULOUS news from you all. :hugs:


----------



## pusheangel

Please add me, I will be trying to hold out until AF is due on the 16th.


----------



## awaitingrmb

I am 3 days late. No AF yet and I last tested :bfn: on Friday, Sept. 3rd. Guess I will wait her out the rest of this week and if there is nothing I will schedule a blood test.


----------



## Shey

good luck ladies!
list updated


----------



## Hope83

Can you add me as well?
I will test on the 18th!
Fx'd


----------



## Shey

good luck hope!


----------



## Hope83

Thank you Shey :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

May I be added please I will be testing around the 12th-15th time frame....maybe even earlier I am a POAS addict :)


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Hope

sure thing andrea!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Put me down for September 11th, please.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi, I will be tesing on the 16th, the day my AF is due!!!Good luck and baby dust to the rest of the ladies testing this month!! :dust:


----------



## Kracker

I'm out!! The witch got me bang on time :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another :bfn: + no :witch: = :wacko:


----------



## kelzyboo

Well the :witch: is due today and i still haven't tested, don't even have one in the house.....sounds pretty restrained but the truth is i am terrified!

For the last 4 months ive been a paos addict, honestly if it was there i would use it wherever i was in my cycle and ive grown tired of seeing nothing at all.
This is the least preg ive felt in 4months, i mean not at all and i symptom spot like crazy!! All i have is sore, heavy bbs but they've been sore for a month and thats it, nothing!

I don't feel like :witch: is on her way yet but i have a bad feeling that this is not my month for a :bfp: either!

I feel like if i do the test and its negative i will be sooo upset and if i dont i can hope for a little longer before the evil witch gets me, is that mad?

I never tried to get preg with dd, i feel like the more i try the less likely it is every month, and its only been 4 months! i have so much respect for you ladies, to keep a positive attitude when ttc is so hard and my fingers are crossed that you all get your 2011 babies x
:dust:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Just want to say congrats to Yeahbetty and good luck to the rest of us

I did a sneak test yesterday and thought there was a faint line, so retested this morning and :bfn: so turns out I had my first evap yesterday. :cry:

But all is not lost I suppose, the :witch: isn't here yet so small chance, but I just feel out now.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Deborahmoose

kelzyboo said:


> Well the :witch: is due today and i still haven't tested, don't even have one in the house.....sounds pretty restrained but the truth is i am terrified!
> 
> For the last 4 months ive been a paos addict, honestly if it was there i would use it wherever i was in my cycle and ive grown tired of seeing nothing at all.
> This is the least preg ive felt in 4months, i mean not at all and i symptom spot like crazy!! All i have is sore, heavy bbs but they've been sore for a month and thats it, nothing!
> 
> I don't feel like :witch: is on her way yet but i have a bad feeling that this is not my month for a :bfp: either!
> 
> I feel like if i do the test and its negative i will be sooo upset and if i dont i can hope for a little longer before the evil witch gets me, is that mad?
> 
> I never tried to get preg with dd, i feel like the more i try the less likely it is every month, and its only been 4 months! i have so much respect for you ladies, to keep a positive attitude when ttc is so hard and my fingers are crossed that you all get your 2011 babies x
> :dust:

Aah, you're not mad at all! I'm exactly the same. AF was due Monday and hasn't shown yet but I can't bring myself to test. We've never achieved a natural pregnancy in 7 years so it's highly unlikely I'm pregnant but there's still that glimmer of hope until AF finally arrives! :winkwink: 

Typically, I could have done with AF arriving on time this month as I go on holiday tomorrow! 

Good luck! x x x


----------



## leopardprint

Decided I'm going to test on the 24th, If I can hold off long enough I may test on 29th just incase AF is late like she was last month, could you put me on your list please Shey? xxx :) Hoping for a BFP this month :D xxx


----------



## patience090

hello ladies hows everyone im currently 1dpo today i had some very odd cramping on day of ov and yesterday hope that these very good signs..but what i dont like and sorry it may be tmi but i am already starting to discharge more than usual so i dont know if its too early for that or what or may be another sign of something eles but my fingers are cross that is something positive... good luck and baby dust to all u ladies.


----------



## jazmine18

hiya all, gave in and tested again today, i think im 10 dpo, but i could be off. only got to do the deed once, because OH was away at some work training thing. the day before we did the deed i had ewcm, but a couple days after it i had what felt like ovulation pain and cramping, so i suppose i could be 8/9 dpo. but anyway took a frer and bfn :(..i hate seeing bfn's they reallly get me down..good luck to everyone! xx


----------



## Shey

list updated!


----------



## kelzyboo

Deborahmoose said:


> kelzyboo said:
> 
> 
> Well the :witch: is due today and i still haven't tested, don't even have one in the house.....sounds pretty restrained but the truth is i am terrified!
> 
> For the last 4 months ive been a paos addict, honestly if it was there i would use it wherever i was in my cycle and ive grown tired of seeing nothing at all.
> This is the least preg ive felt in 4months, i mean not at all and i symptom spot like crazy!! All i have is sore, heavy bbs but they've been sore for a month and thats it, nothing!
> 
> I don't feel like :witch: is on her way yet but i have a bad feeling that this is not my month for a :bfp: either!
> 
> I feel like if i do the test and its negative i will be sooo upset and if i dont i can hope for a little longer before the evil witch gets me, is that mad?
> 
> I never tried to get preg with dd, i feel like the more i try the less likely it is every month, and its only been 4 months! i have so much respect for you ladies, to keep a positive attitude when ttc is so hard and my fingers are crossed that you all get your 2011 babies x
> :dust:
> 
> Aah, you're not mad at all! I'm exactly the same. AF was due Monday and hasn't shown yet but I can't bring myself to test. We've never achieved a natural pregnancy in 7 years so it's highly unlikely I'm pregnant but there's still that glimmer of hope until AF finally arrives! :winkwink:
> 
> Typically, I could have done with AF arriving on time this month as I go on holiday tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck! x x xClick to expand...

Sometimes feels like our own bodies like to trick us :hugs:
I'm going to give it until saturday then test if:witch: doesn't arrive by then!

I'm going to send lots of :dust: your way, lets hope we get our :bfp: x


----------



## Shey

Good luck kel


----------



## Deborahmoose

I'm out for this month, :witch: just got me. 

Good luck to the rest of you still to test x x x


----------



## Shey

Sorry Deb!


----------



## mbara

Well, ended up testing a couple days later and BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats mbara


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry to all the ladies the :witch: got!! I'm hoping for :bfp: 's for you all very soon.

Mbara....CONGRATS :dance:

I'm only 4 DPO maybe bit more and I swear I had implant dip yesterday. Temp dipped to 97.8!!!!! Back up today. Had terrible pain in my ovaries and hips!!! Back pain was also bad. Soooooo tired. Funny taste in mouht and its making me feel sicky....any thoughts....cant help but feel out though.

Waiting on more :bfp: 's!!! :dust:


----------



## BabyDustx

BFN earlier today... AF just got me tonight :( A little bit down... :( 
Congrats to all BFP's and good luck to everyone still waiting x


----------



## Shey

sorry that the :witch: got you!


----------



## Veryv

Hi ladies, good luck to all! Can you count me in, I will be testing on the 21st :)


----------



## Fairynuff

Congratulations to all the ladies who have got their BFPs so far this month. Hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Unfortunately AF paid me a visit yesterday so I'm out this month. Fingers crossed October will be my month.

Good luck to you all :dust: to everyone


----------



## Shey

aww sorry fairy :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

WOW look at all the BFPs

Congratulations ladies, heres hoping you all have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!

Me... well im just about to start 2ww again!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry girls that the :witch: got you!!!! :hugs:

Well like many I am in the 2WW...testing on 15th I think as AF due Saturday. Symptoms bit all over so not really sure what to think. Had another temp dip today...body doesnt know what its doing!!

GL to all those waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## flosseroo

Hi everyone
Just started the tww so please can you put me down for 22nd sept. Have done all we can do for this month, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for everyone x


----------



## AmorT

AF came and got me a lil early so im out ladies. See you in about 3 weeks. Good luck to the rest of the ladies.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: AmorT!!!!! We'll see you in 3 weeks hunni!!


----------



## baby_stargirl

af due 5th september. i am now currently 4 days late and no sign of af.

this was a complete waste of my time today because i went to the family planning clinic today and i held in my morning pee for 4 hrs and waited in the clinic for an hour.
the lady said well if its negative it doesnt mean you are not pregnant you will have to come back in like a week or 2 if your period hasnt started :S. as if it was too early to test ,,i dont get that ..why do people get postives a day before there period or when there a few days late. but the woman in the clinic said its still early :S

help am confuseed!!!


----------



## Shey

baby_stargirl every woman is different. I didn't get my :bfp: with my son until I was 3 months pregnant.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well she came a lil early for me too, so I am officially out ..... but I am not beaten, I will never be beaten! lol

Good luck girls and count me in for next month 

:dust: dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jazmine18

sorry to all that the witch got...did a poundland pregnancy test this afternoon, and i swear i saw a lil faint line starting to appear around 5 mins, on poundland i nearly always get a faint evap line after 10 mins, but never appearing before 10 mins!..so hoping this could be the start of a bfp..guna take another one tonight and see what i get then. gd luck to everyone. xx


----------



## grumpygal76

Please add me to list for BFP I tested September 7


----------



## grumpygal76

Be careful what you wish for ladies....I wanted Irish Twins and I got thme now. I just had my first(son) June 11, 2010 and now I am pregnant again and due on May 12, 2011. I am still in shock. Could use a lot of support, I wanted it to happen and it was planned but just didnt think it would so quickly.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:witch: came today. I posted a small blurb in TTC for anyone interested :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

please could ny testing date be changed to 23rd?
I ov'd yesterday but hubby wasnt here so not holding my breath for a BFP
thanks
xx


----------



## earthquake

will you add me please going away with work 16-20th so hoping af a no show and can test 21st. Thanks


----------



## McMummy

Hi Everyone, I am BRAND new to BabyandBump & I will be testing Friday 17th Sept, Can I be added to the sparkly spangly list please? xxx


----------



## sequeena

McMummyTTC said:


> Hi Everyone, I am BRAND new to BabyandBump & I will be testing Friday 17th Sept, Can I be added to the sparkly spangly list please? xxx

Welcome to the forum! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## McMummy

Thanx Sequeena, I can't believe how busy this forum is... the topics on TTC move so fast compared to other forums I have been on! 

Good Luck to everyone testing in Sept xx

:dust:


----------



## sequeena

McMummyTTC said:


> Thanx Sequeena, I can't believe how busy this forum is... the topics on TTC move so fast compared to other forums I have been on!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone testing in Sept xx
> 
> :dust:

We've got people from all over the world here (though it mostly UK based) so the forums never go quiet :D


----------



## cheerios

Ohh wow, can I put my name down for the first-time ever on BnB??? Yeah!

My testing date is 22nd Sept. Thanks!


----------



## sequeena

cheerios said:


> Ohh wow, can I put my name down for the first-time ever on BnB??? Yeah!
> 
> My testing date is 22nd Sept. Thanks!

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

welcome to all the new ladies and good luck for your :bfp:s

:dust::dust:


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

I'm Angie, I'm 31 and this is our first month ttc
I'm 5dpo and have no symptoms at all
I will be testing on the 19th sep
nice to see you all - dust to everyone

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

angie79 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I'm Angie, I'm 31 and this is our first month ttc
> I'm 5dpo and have no symptoms at all
> I will be testing on the 19th sep
> nice to see you all - dust to everyone
> 
> xxx

Hi Angie :hi: welcome and good luck
:dust::dust:


----------



## jazmine18

i took a poundland test this morning, and again some very very faint, possibly my imagination line on the test, so i got a double pack of answer test from my local chemist they have always been reliable for me, and i got my faint but very much there BFP!! ahhhhh im actually in shock right now ..good luck to all the newbies! xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

I have had a slight positive pregnancy test yesterday. and it was a bit lighter the line today.

Good luck everyone still waiting to find out. Congrats to everyone with BFP'S!!
And hugs big hugs to anyone who's af has arrived xx


----------



## pusheangel

I'm out. Maybe next month.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: to everyone the af :witch: got. Ladyredlainey get to the docs hun and have blood test. They shouldnt get lighter but it depends how much you have drunk and how much hcg has got in to your urine. 2 positives is fab!! Congrats!


----------



## foxforce

Congrat to you faint positive Elaine :flower:

Sorry to you guys out for this month :hug:

I have worked out my testing day bit wrong, I will actually be testing around 25th as about to ov today :thumbup: Prob be testing sooner me thinks with my IC's!

Good to luck to everyoone including me :dust:


----------



## Shey

good luck to those still ttc, congrats to those who got their :bfp:


----------



## FunkyClaire

I'm out :( Good luck to those still left in and congrats to the BFPers!


----------



## AJThomas

Can you add me please? I'm testing Sept. 19th.


----------



## bettinaboop

Hi - am i too late to join in for this month????

i'm 4dpo and going to test 20th.

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## baby_stargirl

i found out tht the tests at the clinic only show if ur more than 3 weeks pregnant so i guess now i know why it was negative for me as its been over 2 weeks since my accident. 6 days late now ...thinking about buyin a digital pregnancy test or should i buy a first response one??? i am buyin an expensive one because i feel ill get the true result with it and am dying to know coz this has been really freaking me out!


----------



## AJThomas

bettinaboop we are on the same cycle this month!


----------



## Shey

good luck


----------



## angie79

Well done to everyone on there bfp's and sorry to all the girls that got af.
Ahhhh this waiting is horrible - i'm now convincing myself i'm out

xxx


----------



## nevertogether

angie - i'm doing the same too!


----------



## angie79

I feel if i think i'm not i wont be let down although i know i will be anyway.


----------



## nevertogether

i know honey :hugs: that's exactly my mindset too. even though i know a little part of me still has a little hope. i don't know how many DPO i am since i vacationed right around O time (flew to see DH) so i'm kind of just stuck here wondering. it's honestly a really nice approach because it makes me not SS spot quite as much!


----------



## emsy

omg omg omg i just got a :bfp: on my cb digi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: congrats!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats emsy


----------



## angie79

woo hoo congrats hun.

xxx


----------



## bettinaboop

Hey AJThomas

Have you been having any symptoms - i've been symptom spotting since DPO1!
When are you testing???

FX that we all get out BFP's this month

Hx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Can I be put down as having a :bfp: please :happydance: I was supposed to find out on the 13th. (Af is due then)
It is a light one still, but I have had three light positive tests, so I am happy with that.

Very best wishes for everyone this month, and if the wicked witch has come, i truly hope this cycle is your lucky one!!! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Can you put me down for the 20th September please?


----------



## CJSG1977

Oooohhh how exciting - more :bfp: 's! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## baby_stargirl

took a digital pregnancy test. NOT PREGNANT! i think ill just deal with it that im not pregnant even tho am 6 days late and no sign of af :(


----------



## Sevenladybugs

BFP!!! I am in shock LOL. :happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: baby_stargirl 

Congratulations Sevenladybugs!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kelzyboo

congrats to all the bfp's, have a happy and healthy 9months!

Think im out this month, after terrible cramps last night i think the :witch: is here now! still very light and only when i wipe ( sorry tmi ) but i deffinately think im out :cry:
Ah well, on to next month x
:dust:


----------



## awaitingrmb

I am 7 days late! Still no af. Hope it stays that way. I plan on taking an hpt test soon and if no af in about 5 more days, will schedule a blood test.


----------



## Rella

BIG congratulations to LadyRed and SevenLadyBugs! I am OUT this month, the period came this past Thursday :(


----------



## diwantsone

My wait is over. I got the witch.:witch: I'm very disappointed. Please update my status. Thanks for everything. We'll try again next cycle and I'll be back for another 2WW.](*,)


----------



## eightambliss

Could you add me? I'll be testing Sept. 25th. Thanks!


----------



## MrsWez

I didn't have to waste a test this morning. AF came this morning earlier than expected. And I can test earlier next month! My cycles are going from 28 to 26. Strange.


----------



## baby_stargirl

i think i am going to go to the doctors tomorrow if af doesnt show up. I am now a week late and tests keep sayn negative so i must not be pregnant :( but were is my period then?


----------



## Mum2miller

can you please add me?? im planning on testing on the 24th??? :dust: to everyone


----------



## 4magpies

BFN for me @ 12DPO, guess I just gotta wait for AF now.

xxx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I'm out - :witch: got me at 14dpo.


----------



## raisin

I got 3 BFN :cry: Just waiting for AF now.....

Will be taking a month-long break so hope to be back in October! Good luck to all of you still waiting for your BFP.

Raisin


----------



## baby_stargirl

I am not pregnant as the witch has jst shown its face :(! got me a week late.


----------



## SAJ

I tested on the 10th. BFN for me, but still no AF.


----------



## AJThomas

bettinaboop said:


> Hey AJThomas
> 
> Have you been having any symptoms - i've been symptom spotting since DPO1!
> When are you testing???
> 
> FX that we all get out BFP's this month
> 
> Hx

I should be testing same day as you, the 20th but I know I'll probably cave before that. I'm looking for symptoms too but I dunno, I think I'm peeing a bit more frequently but it might just be my mind.


----------



## Shey

Congrats to the ones that just got their :bfp:!
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## cinnabon

September 21!!! So anxious


----------



## Shey

good luck cin


----------



## awaitingrmb

Hey shey, I tested today and :bfn:. Just put me down as out although the witch hasn't arrived. Maybe I just didn't O last month.


----------



## Citrus

I think I'm going to be out too. I've been testing since 8 dpo and bfns. Today is 10 days post ovulation and I took a super sensitive test and still got a bfn. Looks like I'm out. Oh well, on to round two. :) Good luck to everyone else and congrats to those who got their good news!


----------



## DaretoDream

Oh my could you please add me for the 19th? AF is due the 18th... and i'll never make it to that date- but i'm trying to be strong.


----------



## Shey

sure thing dare! good luck


----------



## TTCBB3

Ill be testing around the 25! :)


----------



## Shey

good luck TTCBB3


----------



## llampie

I am testing on Sept 20th. This is cycle #4 for us. Can you add me to the list please?


----------



## BabyGirl1643

I am set for Sept 21 testing if I can make it that long


----------



## Jazzybub

Hey Hey i'm testing on 21 September!


----------



## Alexina

Hello to all,

Congrats to all those who have had their :bfp: and lots of :dust: to those still waiting to test and lots and lots of :hugs: to those caught by the witch.

I am supposed to be testing on 15th AF was due on Saturday but still hasn't shown up I tested yesterday but got a negative, still no AF today but no symptoms either.

Could it be the Thyroxine delaying my AF as this is the first month of taking it. I don't hold out much hope now anyway as DH got some bad news re the results of his fertility test, Doc says he has very low count and the ones that are available have mobility issues so we have been referred to the fertility clinic to discuss our options. I am thinking the stress may also be delaying the witch.

We are both pretty gutted at the moment.


----------



## CJSG1977

Alexina said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Congrats to all those who have had their :bfp: and lots of :dust: to those still waiting to test and lots and lots of :hugs: to those caught by the witch.
> 
> I am supposed to be testing on 15th AF was due on Saturday but still hasn't shown up I tested yesterday but got a negative, still no AF today but no symptoms either.
> 
> Could it be the Thyroxine delaying my AF as this is the first month of taking it. I don't hold out much hope now anyway as DH got some bad news re the results of his fertility test, Doc says he has very low count and the ones that are available have mobility issues so we have been referred to the fertility clinic to discuss our options. I am thinking the stress may also be delaying the witch.
> 
> We are both pretty gutted at the moment.


I myself have an underactive thyroid and usually the correct amount of thyroxine will make your cycles run normally, not delay it. For me if my levels are low then it can shorten the luteal phase and actually make your cycle shorter not longer. However if your levels are very low then it can mess up your cycles (I was 2 weeks late and no pg or af in sight).

I guess the question you need to ask is how long have your cycles been recently? Are they shorter than 28 days...26 days?? Because the luteal phase needs to be 12-14 days and if you dont have that then there is not long enough for conception to take place.

It could be that your cycles are now the length they need to be...and still chance of a bfp! If you continue to not get af or bfp then you need to go in and ask for another thyroid function test to see how the thyroxine is adjusting your levels. How much thyroxine are you taking? And are you under or over??

I hope this helps. I've lived with thyroid problem for 9 years, been ttc for 5 years in total, but 3 years continuously and have had 6 miscarriages. If you need any help, feel free to ask, but I can only say on my own experience. :hugs:


----------



## Nashysgirlxxx

hi all i'm 6dpo AF due 22nd x


----------



## Shey

Good luck


----------



## angelwings666

I would like to be added please. I'm 4 DPO, AF due on the 23rd, but we're NTNP, honest :shhh:


----------



## Shey

good luck angel


----------



## Navy2mom

Can you please put me down to test on Sept. 30th......AF is due the 28th....Thank you :flower:


----------



## Shey

Good luck navy


----------



## Navy2mom

Shey said:


> Good luck navy

Thank you:flower:


----------



## Shey

you're welcome


----------



## grumpygal76

looking for bump buddies. I am due May 12, 2011


----------



## Trissy

Hi, I'm new here and testing on Sept. 25th. If I can wait that long, hehe. :D 

Is this open for everyone? Mind if I wait along with you all?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Grumpgal76! Hi Trissy!!! Welcome! My dh birthday is may 12th and I would have been due then if I didnt mc last month...however I am hoping to be in 1st tri very soon as I am testing from the 15th...af is due 18th. 

What were your symptoms grumpgal76 as I am curious to know if mine are good or not!

GL Trissy!!!! :dust:


----------



## Shey

Good luck Trissy


----------



## AJThomas

Shey I just want to commend you on the awesome job you do keeping this thread up to date!


----------



## angelwings666

AJThomas said:


> Shey I just want to commend you on the awesome job you do keeping this thread up to date!

What she said!!


----------



## Jazzybub

angelwings666 said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Shey I just want to commend you on the awesome job you do keeping this thread up to date!
> 
> What she said!!Click to expand...

10000000%%%% agree!!! thanks darlin :hug:


----------



## DaretoDream

8 dpo today, i MIGHT test in the morning at 9dpo. I'm just not sure what to do. I'm scared to do it but not at the same time. Something is telling me i'm not pregs. I'm just.... being *too* positive. I just feel a bit more relaxed this cycle. Like, I'd be totally fine *not* testing until the weekend. But, i'm curious more than anything else. I dont' know what i'm feeling.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I had bloods done today cause AF is late i get results in the monring i will let you know the outcome !!!!!!!


----------



## Trissy

CJSG1977 said:


> Hi Grumpgal76! Hi Trissy!!! Welcome! My dh birthday is may 12th and I would have been due then if I didnt mc last month...however I am hoping to be in 1st tri very soon as I am testing from the 15th...af is due 18th.
> 
> What were your symptoms grumpgal76 as I am curious to know if mine are good or not!
> 
> GL Trissy!!!! :dust:


Thank you Shey! 

Hi and good luck to you too, CJSG1977!! :dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Ruskie I hope you get the news you are waiting for!!!

Thanks Trissy! TBH I'm going crazy right now cause my urine has just turned bright yellow and cloudy like pernod when you add lemonade...and its smelling sweeter like when I last had a positive test.

Other symptoms are sore / tender and itchy bbs / nips, ovary pain and some sharp shooting pains on right side, low back pain, temp increase, slight sicky / butterfly feeling, HEADACHE! Tired, heartburn, funny taste, cheeks feel flushed, itchy all over, sore throat, moods erratic from crying at anything to anger to happy, LOTS of creamy cm and I mean loads! I'm 10 DPO as of midnight.... would I be insane to test in the morning...what do people think of my symptoms. Hungry all the time too!!! Sorry for the me post but after my mc last month this 2WW is killing me!

And THANKYOU Shey!!!! It is a lot of work and responsibility keeping things up to date on here :hugs:


----------



## Shey

No problem CJSG keep me posted

DareToDream keep me posted and good luck


----------



## Shey

thank you ladies! it is not a problem at all.


----------



## sequeena

4dpo according to FF. 7/8dpo going off my body. Not symptom spotting is fun!


----------



## grumpygal76

CJS---
I am mostly tired. I was using FF so I knew when I ov'd and bd like crazy. The biggest thing that came first that confirmed my BFP was that my hair would come out in thin clumps when i brushed it or ran my fingers through it. That happened the first time with my son last year. It took longer to get a BFP though. My first pregnancy i knew on CD 23 this one CD 35 before I came up BFP.


----------



## grumpygal76

CJSG1977

There is always hope. I was 20 DPO before i tested BFP


----------



## Citrus

Yes, thank you so much Shey. I appreciate your efforts!!! I've really looked forward to coming to this thread and taking a peek at the first page and then diving in. It's great...


----------



## CJSG1977

Well 10 DPO today and it seems all these symptoms do NOT mean I am pregnant as I had a :bfn: on a test which measure 10mIU and it doesnt get more sensitive than that on a hpt. And even if I am pregnant it means the progesterone hasn't worked either cause I would have picked up some hormone by now surely!

I just want to :cry: So much for my b'day present. Not testing again. I wont put myself through this after last month, I'll just wait for the :witch: now. GL to all those still waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im out the :witch: got me


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs:


----------



## Psycow

I got a BFP =D Still can't believe it! Good luck to everyone else!:cloud9:


----------



## Shey

Ruskie im sorry that the :witch: got you! :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Psycow said:


> I got a BFP =D Still can't believe it! Good luck to everyone else!:cloud9:

Congrats girl, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months !!


----------



## mita

got my :witch: , so i am out...won't be trying for the next two months...hope dec brings me luck !!! anyhoo congrats to those who got their :bfp: and :thumbup: and goodluck to others .....tc.


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats Psycow!


----------



## DaretoDream

9dpo tested this am got a BFN but my temp went up again slightly. Not giving up this month. Official test date is still the 19th.


----------



## angelwings666

mita said:


> got my :witch: , so i am out...won't be trying for the next two months...hope dec brings me luck !!! anyhoo congrats to those who got their :bfp: and :thumbup: and goodluck to others .....tc.

:hugs: GL for December hun. xx


----------



## Shey

aww sorry mita! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm testing the 18th dare! lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Shey

good luck never


----------



## FierceAngel

hey, can you put me down for testing on the 16th please x


----------



## Shey

sure! good luck fierce


----------



## Veryv

Shay can you pls change my date to the 18th? I didnt know u could test @ 14dpo thanks!


----------



## StarlitHome

put me down for the 23rd :)


----------



## Squeeker

I'm testing on the 18th!


----------



## jsgjdsj

Hi everyone I am new here. Dh and I are ttcing and this is our first cycle. I had a tubal reversal this year and we are so excited. I am about 6 dpo and will be testing the 18th.

Baby dust to all.


----------



## stepmama1125

good luck jsgjdsj!! baby dust!!


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me this morning.

xxxx


----------



## StarlitHome

All right.

We tested.

September 14 - :bfn:

I have an extra test in case AF doesn't show up, but we're basically chalking all this up to my birth control. Which I'm not going to take anymore - I don't want to feel like this unless I really am pregnant!


----------



## Navy2mom

jsgjdsj said:


> Hi everyone I am new here. Dh and I are ttcing and this is our first cycle. I had a tubal reversal this year and we are so excited. I am about 6 dpo and will be testing the 18th.
> 
> Baby dust to all.

AWW Congrats on your TR:) I had a Tubal Reversal in March this year.....there is a awesome TR group on here,we would love to have you join the group:)

AFM: my temp went up again(my chat is in my siggy) I have a question is it normal to have weird and vivid dreams during your TWW???? I have been having some crazy dreams since Saturday:shrug: I woke up this morning feeling very hot and was kind of sweaty(hot flash),mild headache and backache and a partially stuffy nose!!


----------



## McMummy

Well I was expecting AF on Friday but the old :witch: tracked me down early so for that reason..... I'm out.

Good luck to everyone still to test :dust:


----------



## eightambliss

Navy2mom said:


> jsgjdsj said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am new here. Dh and I are ttcing and this is our first cycle. I had a tubal reversal this year and we are so excited. I am about 6 dpo and will be testing the 18th.
> 
> Baby dust to all.
> 
> AWW Congrats on your TR:) I had a Tubal Reversal in March this year.....there is a awesome TR group on here,we would love to have you join the group:)
> 
> AFM: my temp went up again(my chat is in my siggy) I have a question is it normal to have weird and vivid dreams during your TWW???? I have been having some crazy dreams since Saturday:shrug: I woke up this morning feeling very hot and was kind of sweaty(hot flash),mild headache and backache and a partially stuffy nose!!Click to expand...

I've been having weird and crazy dreams this past week and I'm on 7 dpo. Some were nice (getting a :bfp: ) and others were not pleasant at all. I do hope it means something though!


----------



## Shey

Good luck to all


----------



## luckyme225

Got my :bfp: today. Good luck to you ladies and lot's of :dust:


----------



## Shey

congrats lucky!! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Wishin4Baby#3

AF came today:growlmad: Maybe next month:hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

AF due 24th
Will test on the 23rd x


----------



## Shey

good luck girlinyork


----------



## gilmore85

can't believe I still have 8 days to go!!!!!

This 2ww has felt like the longest ever!!

Hows everyone else?


----------



## flosseroo

Hi everyone,
well done all to all the bfps so far, am hoping this good luck continues! 
Am 8/9 days po and feeling really weird, constant headache, tummy cramps, aching legs, waves of nausea, spotty face, not sleeping well, .............. am hoping these are all good signs that i'll get some good news next week. Am due on 22nd but will prob test before, this waiting is sooooooooooooo hard!! gl to everyone still waiting x


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies :coffee: How is everyone doing this Thursday morning??? Hope well. 

AFM: I updated my chart this morning and now i am going to get ready and then get my kiddos up for school....It's a busy morning for me today!! I will be back later around lunch time. Have a great day ladies....sending tons of :dust: out to you all


----------



## DaretoDream

decent over here- 11 dpo took another test, Negative-o. sad but still hopeful. My chart still is looking decent. Af due in 2 days. My normal pre af bloat is NOT here. I fit into my pants just fine today. Normally, i can't right before and everything feels tight.


----------



## AJThomas

Tested yesterday at 9dpo and bfn but i'm not discouraged cuz i've stillgot some symptoms and i know 9 dpo is probably too early so i'm waiting until the 19th (Saturday) to test again.


----------



## girlygirl:)

AF is late, going to hold out a little bit before testing again as I got a faint BFP on an IC and BFN on a clear blue, will test again in a couple of days if AF doesnt show up! x


----------



## AJThomas

^Good luck!


----------



## Navy2mom

girlygirl:) said:


> AF is late, going to hold out a little bit before testing again as I got a faint BFP on an IC and BFN on a clear blue, will test again in a couple of days if AF doesnt show up! x

OH I'll be keeping my Fx'd for you....:thumbup:


----------



## CJSG1977

GL girlygirl!!! FX'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## girlygirl:)

Thanks guys, GL to everyone else aswell! :)

x


----------



## wannabeprego

just an update from me, I dont know if i am prego or not yet. I have tested and gotten faint second lines but nothing definate, the :witch: is officialy late so I will update the thread once I know for sure what is going on with me!!! Good luck to all of the testers left and congrats to all of the ladies that got their :bfp:'s!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Faint :bfp:s here, hoping for a stronger one soon!


----------



## StarlitHome

wannabeprego said:


> just an update from me, I dont know if i am prego or not yet. I have tested and gotten faint second lines but nothing definate, the :witch: is officialy late so I will update the thread once I know for sure what is going on with me!!! Good luck to all of the testers left and congrats to all of the ladies that got their :bfp:'s!!!!!

ooh fingers crossed!!!

So I did have a :bfn: a few days ago. But I'm being advised to see if AF shows up in 5 days... because my BBs have darker aerolae and bigger nipples (never _ever_ had that happen before!). They're also pretty tender. 
Just slight nausea on waking today, and so far very little bloating. Bit of a dizzy spell about 30 minutes ago...


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Starlit home!! Good luck and baby dust to you too hun!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Shey

good luck to those that tested early and hope it gets darker for ya


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The :witch: got me! :( BFN here....


----------



## DaretoDream

You know last month AF showed up a day early. So far, she's not here, so being hopeful


----------



## Shey

sorry the :witch: Got you Andrea


----------



## sequeena

AndreaFlorida said:


> The :witch: got me! :( BFN here....

:hugs:


----------



## stepmama1125

cd38 and officially due today. fxd


----------



## gilmore85

sequeena said:


> Faint :bfp:s here, hoping for a stronger one soon!

:dance: Congratulations hope this is a sticky one for you! :dance:


----------



## sequeena

gilmore85 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp:s here, hoping for a stronger one soon!
> 
> :dance: Congratulations hope this is a sticky one for you! :dance:Click to expand...

Thank you :happydance:


----------



## leopardprint

Congratulations Sequeeena! :) :happydance: I see we were due to test on the same day (24th Sept) I'm now wondering if I should take a test incase I can get an early result or should I hold off for another few days? I'm only 7DPO today...or thereabouts...I recon I'm more like 8DPO.

Maybe I'm getting my hopes up...I have tests in the house...they're calling out to me!

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Temp seriously dropped this am. I'm so sad- figuring af will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Veryv

ok, so I caved and tested.. im 13dpo and it looks like it might be.. a :bfp: !!!

I tested using a cheapie dollar mart test and right away could see a faint line.. So I broke out the FRER and same thing but a bit of a better line.. The lines got darker @ 3 and 5 mins there definatly there! I'll tryn post a pic so u guys can see what u think.. Should I try not to get excited as the lines are lighter then the control lines? Might it be a evap or chemical (not sure what those are exactly) 

this is what they looked like after a minute
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b173/lovethedead80/69050560.jpg

and this is what they look like after 3 mins
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b173/lovethedead80/dff7bf1e.jpg


----------



## DaretoDream

Oh it's def there hun congrats!


----------



## leopardprint

Yey for your BFP Veryv! xxx


----------



## Veryv

Thank you thank you! Im soooo excited! Baby dust to everyone I hope it sticks and I hope u all :bfp: 's asap!!


----------



## sequeena

leopardprint said:


> Congratulations Sequeeena! :) :happydance: I see we were due to test on the same day (24th Sept) I'm now wondering if I should take a test incase I can get an early result or should I hold off for another few days? I'm only 7DPO today...or thereabouts...I recon I'm more like 8DPO.
> 
> Maybe I'm getting my hopes up...I have tests in the house...they're calling out to me!
> 
> xxx

I tested early because I actually OV'd 3 days early hun I'd hang on if I were you :hugs:

Well I got hold of a frer. I got my positive but it's running ACROSS when it should be running DOWN. What a waste of a test!


----------



## Shey

Veryv that is positive to me!congrats girlie! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## cheekybint

Im very pleased to say you can put me down for a bfp!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats cheeky! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies so okay yesterday I had a bunch of yellowish milky CM and CP was not really firm,but not too soft neither, had heart burn for the second night in a row and When we went for a car ride to go pick up dinner, I was gaggy and started dry hiving and it only when the car was moving (is this consider as Motion sickness???) This Morning my head is throbbing and feels like it is being cracked open!!! I am still alittle gaggy and tummy is upset... I took a couple Tylenol but it doesn't seem to be helping my head ,so now i am having a cup of coffee in hopes the caffeine will help and i am still very tired ,can't seem to wake up this morning...I am 5 DPO today, I am thinking it is too early to be feeling this way, but I am just chugging along either waiting for :witch: to show or NOT show :lol: I will say this is not normal for me to be feeling this way when AF isn't due until the 28th!! Got to get the kids around for school,be back on in a bit to see how everyone is doing:dust:

CHEEKY~ YAY!!! Congrats,so happy,do the TR ladies know yet?? This is soo exciting:happydance:

Shay: YAY....Keeping my fx'd that the test get darker for you....YAY!! Congrats:)


----------



## Shey

Navy2mom said:


> Morning Ladies so okay yesterday I had a bunch of yellowish milky CM and CP was not really firm,but not too soft neither, had heart burn for the second night in a row and When we went for a car ride to go pick up dinner, I was gaggy and started dry hiving and it only when the car was moving (is this consider as Motion sickness???) This Morning my head is throbbing and feels like it is being cracked open!!! I am still alittle gaggy and tummy is upset... I took a couple Tylenol but it doesn't seem to be helping my head ,so now i am having a cup of coffee in hopes the caffeine will help and i am still very tired ,can't seem to wake up this morning...I am 5 DPO today, I am thinking it is too early to be feeling this way, but I am just chugging along either waiting for :witch: to show or NOT show :lol: I will say this is not normal for me to be feeling this way when AF isn't due until the 28th!! Got to get the kids around for school,be back on in a bit to see how everyone is doing:dust:
> 
> CHEEKY~ YAY!!! Congrats,so happy,do the TR ladies know yet?? This is soo exciting:happydance:
> 
> Shay: YAY....Keeping my fx'd that the test get darker for you....YAY!! Congrats:)

I didn't test Navy that was someone else that did.


----------



## Navy2mom

Shey said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies so okay yesterday I had a bunch of yellowish milky CM and CP was not really firm,but not too soft neither, had heart burn for the second night in a row and When we went for a car ride to go pick up dinner, I was gaggy and started dry hiving and it only when the car was moving (is this consider as Motion sickness???) This Morning my head is throbbing and feels like it is being cracked open!!! I am still alittle gaggy and tummy is upset... I took a couple Tylenol but it doesn't seem to be helping my head ,so now i am having a cup of coffee in hopes the caffeine will help and i am still very tired ,can't seem to wake up this morning...I am 5 DPO today, I am thinking it is too early to be feeling this way, but I am just chugging along either waiting for :witch: to show or NOT show :lol: I will say this is not normal for me to be feeling this way when AF isn't due until the 28th!! Got to get the kids around for school,be back on in a bit to see how everyone is doing:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> CHEEKY~ YAY!!! Congrats,so happy,do the TR ladies know yet?? This is soo exciting:happydance:
> 
> Shay: YAY....Keeping my fx'd that the test get darker for you....YAY!! Congrats:)
> 
> I didn't test Navy that was someone else that did.Click to expand...

Oh my ,I am sorry ...i am truely not with it today.....Please forgive me:blush:


----------



## Shey

its ok Navy. im on a break


----------



## Sooz

Huge congratulations & a happy and helathy nine months to all the new :bfp:


----------



## Hope83

I've got a bfp this morning! Yeah yeah yeah. Lets hope the little one sticks this time! :) congrats to all the other positive testers and fx'd for those of you still waiting for their bfp :) :)


----------



## Citrus

AF got me. I'm officially out of the running this month but it was one heck of a ride! :) All the best to all... FXd for next month.


----------



## foxforce

Congrats to you all who got your :bpf: :dance: Hope you all have h&h 9mth

:hugs: to you all who got :witch:

I am to test on 24th instead now as I ov bit earlier that would be 13dpo I know I'll test before mind :D


----------



## amandad192

Hey ladies.
Been testing once every few days since the 11th. Lots of BFNs :(
Today is day 28 of my cycle and I have no idea when I'm due on. My periods are a guessing game.
Been feeling all day like AF is going to come. Have a feeling it's going to get me tomoz. If not I'm testing again Monday morning.

Congratz to everyone who has their BFP this month!!!

:hugs: to those who have to try again.


----------



## angie79

Hi girls 

I'm out this month witch got me this morning 3 days early
good luck to everyone

xxx


----------



## Navy2mom

angie79 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I'm out this month witch got me this morning 3 days early
> good luck to everyone
> 
> xxx

AWW sorry the :witch: got you:hugs:


----------



## Babycakes92

I'm testing around the 25th.


----------



## xshell79

i got my bfp today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!


----------



## DaretoDream

CONGRATS that's fantastic love!!!!!


----------



## leopardprint

xshell79 said:


> i got my bfp today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!
> 
> View attachment 117779

wow congratulations :happydance:, I can't wait to get my BFP :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Navy2mom

congrats on the BFP Xshell79 :happydance:


----------



## xshell79

thanks ladies im so happy but scared too


----------



## foxforce

Congrats xshell hope you have a super sticky bean and a h&h 9 mths :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

My temp went back up this morning when normally it goes down.....I am curious to see what the next couple of morning temp will be..... :dust:


----------



## xshell79

charts looking gd hun fx u get bfp in a few days xx

i thought i was out as my temp dropped to but went back up


----------



## Babycakes92

xshell79 said:


> i got my bfp today 12dpo hope its a sticky one this time!
> 
> View attachment 117779

Congrats!! I hope I get mine soon. xx


----------



## Navy2mom

xshell79 said:


> charts looking gd hun fx u get bfp in a few days xx
> 
> i thought i was out as my temp dropped to but went back up

Thank you Xshell79 :hugs: :flower:


----------



## eightambliss

Still have high temps here 11 dpo and everything is well above coverline...not sure what to make of this....any takers?


----------



## grumpygal76

i think bfp!


----------



## new mummy2010

plz add me 24th sep x


----------



## MissCherry15

I had AF :witch: and BFN :(

but im now due to test on the 30th of september. So im back on the same board lol.
So could you re-add me to September the 30th.


----------



## sequeena

Another faint :bfp: here can I just say I'm pregnant and be done with it?!


----------



## SammieGrace

eightambliss said:


> Still have high temps here 11 dpo and everything is well above coverline...not sure what to make of this....any takers?

Hi! I checked out your chart and it looks good FX for you! I bet this is it!...I am testing on the 25th is I'm not out by then so 6 days to go...


----------



## wannabeprego

Well ladies the :witch: got me this morning.....:growlmad: Off I go to the next cycle. Thanks ladies, for all of your support and well wishes!!:flower: Good luck and baby dust to those of you still hoping for your :bfp:!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats to all the bfps!! :happydance:

:hugs: for all those who have had af arrive or bfn

Well AF was due on Friday for me but still not here, but am not feeling pregnant at all so still think :witch: will catch up with me in the next day or so! If she hasnt shown by Weds I will test, but for now just going to try not to get my hopes up!!

Good luck to all those still waiting xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Still no sign of AF here. And cramps are gone completely. More watery cm this evening. I'm going to say i'm still only 14 dpo, and keeping my O day the same as what it told me before.


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I tested BFN friday and Sunday and I KNOW the :witch: is coming to get me. Cervix has dropped low and is open (which I just know wouldnt happen in pregnancy??)

Congrats to the :bfp: 's!!!!

GL to those testing soon. :dust:


----------



## rachyh1990

heya guys joining this thread af due on 21st tested two days ago faint line on frer, tested today nothing so i think i may be out, cervix was low and hard and open two days ago its now medium hard and closed? what does this mean lol.. temp still up boobies hurting idk think im symptom spotting to much xxx


----------



## Dukechick

Can I join please?? I'm going to test on the 28th.

Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to everyone else!!!

:dust:


----------



## Hope83

Hey Shey! You can mark me down with a bfp!! :)


----------



## pinklush00

Hello!

Waiting to test on the 22nd. Currently 7dpo, and just twiddling my thumbs! lol


----------



## eightambliss

SammieGrace said:


> eightambliss said:
> 
> 
> Still have high temps here 11 dpo and everything is well above coverline...not sure what to make of this....any takers?
> 
> Hi! I checked out your chart and it looks good FX for you! I bet this is it!...I am testing on the 25th is I'm not out by then so 6 days to go...Click to expand...

Thank you hun! So confusing for me...25th is also one of my testing days if I'm not out by then...so yay!

So funny, I've told hubby how I think I may be preggo and he's scared and confused but also pretty pleased with himself at the same time!:haha:


----------



## Jazzybub

eightambliss said:


> SammieGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eightambliss said:
> 
> 
> Still have high temps here 11 dpo and everything is well above coverline...not sure what to make of this....any takers?
> 
> Hi! I checked out your chart and it looks good FX for you! I bet this is it!...I am testing on the 25th is I'm not out by then so 6 days to go...Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! So confusing for me...25th is also one of my testing days if I'm not out by then...so yay!
> 
> So funny, I've told hubby how I think I may be preggo and he's scared and confused but also pretty pleased with himself at the same time!:haha:Click to expand...

Your chart looks Very promising Hun!!! I tested today and :bfn: 13DPO my temp dipped a little today but way above the coverline... Fingers crossed!

I think you may be in with a huge chance though


----------



## eightambliss

Jazzybub said:


> eightambliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SammieGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eightambliss said:
> 
> 
> Still have high temps here 11 dpo and everything is well above coverline...not sure what to make of this....any takers?
> 
> Hi! I checked out your chart and it looks good FX for you! I bet this is it!...I am testing on the 25th is I'm not out by then so 6 days to go...Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! So confusing for me...25th is also one of my testing days if I'm not out by then...so yay!
> 
> So funny, I've told hubby how I think I may be preggo and he's scared and confused but also pretty pleased with himself at the same time!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart looks Very promising Hun!!! I tested today and :bfn: 13DPO my temp dipped a little today but way above the coverline... Fingers crossed!
> 
> I think you may be in with a huge chance thoughClick to expand...

Thanks girl! I hope you get a :bfp: this month too! as long as everything stays above coverline we will be okay!:thumbup:


----------



## PJ32

Hi all, new to the forum, AF due yesterday, terrible backache but nothing yet. BFN last night and this morning and I think I am 14DPO, although when I looked at last ights test htis morning looks like a faint positive.mmmmmmmmmm, probably reading too much into it. good luck to everyone x


----------



## gilmore85

4 days till testing and ..... nothing much to tell lol

still slightly bloated and got had a few tingly cramps yesterday and thats it.

I think this is the most uneventful 2ww i've had and its felt that longest as well


enough about me lol
hows the rest of you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## angelwings666

AF is due on Thursday, just trying to hold off testing 'till then as I was getting quite the poas addiction, and it wasn't doing me any good. Proper tired these last few days and kinda off my food/queasy...but trying not to read too much into it or get my hopes up, you know?


----------



## sequeena

Can I be added to the :bfp: list? :blush: Oh wait I have!! :lol: My old eyes!


----------



## DaretoDream

Touch of spotting today. Everything else feels perfectly normal.


----------



## emirc

Please put me down for a :bfp: !!!happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Sooz

emirc said:


> Please put me down for a :bfp: !!!:happydance::cloud9:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## gilmore85

emirc said:


> Please put me down for a :bfp: !!!happydance::cloud9:

:dance: congratulations


----------



## eightambliss

Temps back down to coverline, so I'm thinking I'll get :witch: soon...


----------



## Babycakes92

emirc said:


> Please put me down for a :bfp: !!!happydance::cloud9:

Congratulations :)


----------



## little_star7

Hi:flower: af is due today(the 20th) so if she stays away i will test on the 24th as she will have never been that late before.. but i am sure she will arrive on time as always... sighs.. but if you could add me for the 24th that would be great, thank you:hugs: and good luck to all who are still waiting and hugs to all who the witch caught!:hugs:


----------



## flosseroo

Well am now officially out this month, :witch: arrived this afternoon.
Had a good cry, but now trying to be really positive for next month (and having an enormous mug of lovely hot choc) 
gl to everyone still waiting x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with you girl. please put me down for :witch: my next shot is november so all i can do is wish you all the best of luck! :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

Witch got me.


----------



## Shey

Alright I updated the list. sorry to those that got AF and congrats to those that got their :bfp: i haven't had AF yet so not out yet.


----------



## Navy2mom

After feeling down and just feeling like this isn't my month,I am doing pretty well this afternoon,got some shopping done and dinner is in the slow cooker,made a chocolate fudge cake,picked the kids up from school,now taking a break before I start on homework with the kids...and get bathes done tonight so i can relax and watch Monday night football with hubby and then our fall shows start tonight too!! SO VERY EXCITED about this!!! :happydance: 
I still feel like this isn't my month and AF should be here a week from tomorrow(AF due on the 28th) I am 8 DPO today!! My temps are still up ,so i guess that's a good thing!! 

SENDING hugh :hugs: out to thouse who :witch: got and Congrats to those who have gotten their BFP:bfp: ....BABYDUST to everyone else in waiting :dust:


----------



## grumpygal76

babydust...


----------



## amandad192

I'm going mad!! Still No AF. Tested this morning. I think I see the FAINTEST line ever..but OH says he doesn't see anything. Testing again on wednesday if AF isn't here by then.

I hate this waiting game!!

:dust: :hugs: and congratz where appropriate for all!!


----------



## sequeena

amandad192 said:


> I'm going mad!! Still No AF. Tested this morning. I think I see the FAINTEST line ever..but OH says he doesn't see anything. Testing again on wednesday if AF isn't here by then.
> 
> I hate this waiting game!!
> 
> :dust: :hugs: and congratz where appropriate for all!!

I was seeing the line but OH wasn't for days :hugs: Even girls on here were seeing it!


----------



## eightambliss

AF got me tonight, so I am out for sure.


----------



## Sooz

Lovely to see that total shoot up to 22! Managed not to test this morning and hoping for the same willpower tomorrow. 

I'm cramping like crazy today though. I've actually checked for the :witch: twice today, but it *seems* to be mostly gas....sexy! :haha:


----------



## amandad192

sequeena said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going mad!! Still No AF. Tested this morning. I think I see the FAINTEST line ever..but OH says he doesn't see anything. Testing again on wednesday if AF isn't here by then.
> 
> I hate this waiting game!!
> 
> :dust: :hugs: and congratz where appropriate for all!!
> 
> I was seeing the line but OH wasn't for days :hugs: Even girls on here were seeing it!Click to expand...

:) So I might not be going mental and seeing things....
I feel hungry all the time the past few days...have had a little spotting...and get tired way before I usually go to bed. But I feel like my body is faking it all to wind me up!
I tried taking a photo of the strip but I couldn't get one close up enough that wasn't blurry. :(


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies i think im on my way out :cry:

bloating has gone cramps have increased and it just feels like the :witch: is about to turn up. If she does today then it will be 3 days earlier than normal, seriously have no idea what my body is doing anymore :wacko:


----------



## bettinaboop

Well i'm out this month :witch: showed up yesterday right on schedule :cry:

Good luck to those still in running this month and a very happy and healthy 9 months to those who got their :bfp:.

:dust: to all 

Hx


----------



## Shey

amanda I know how you feel. I hate the waiting game. I just wish something would happen already.

betti sorry that the :witch: got you! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

My temp is down today so i expect the witch sometime later today but we'll see.


----------



## Shey

Aww AJ :hugs: I hope the :witch: stays away from you.


----------



## Babycakes92

Sorry to everyone the witch got.
AJ, Hope the witch stays away.
Good luck to everyone else :)


----------



## AJThomas

^Thanks but nope, she got me.


----------



## sequeena

AJThomas said:


> ^Thanks but nope, she got me.

:hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Babycakes92

AJThomas said:


> ^Thanks but nope, she got me.

Aww :hugs: Sorry hun. x


----------



## Shey

aww sorry the :witch: got you AJ


----------



## Luv

Oops I forgot to update...got AF at the very end of August :growlmad: Now I am 4 days PO and trying to survive another TWW!


----------



## Luv

Oops I forgot to update...got AF at the very end of August :growlmad: Now I am 4 days PO and trying to survive another TWW!


----------



## Jazzybub

Hi Lovelies... the :witch: got me :growlmad:

Best of luck to those left to test!


----------



## Babycakes92

Luv said:


> Oops I forgot to update...got AF at the very end of August :growlmad: Now I am 4 days PO and trying to survive another TWW!

Good luck :)
:dust:


----------



## Cherrylicious

I will be testing on the 25th!

Good Luck Ladies :):):)

:dust:

__________________

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282712400;8;31;14


----------



## grumpygal76

nausious...


----------



## amandad192

AF got me full flow this morning.


----------



## Sooz

ladies i caved and tested. i think I've got my bfp at 11 or 12 dpo. I'm shaking.


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

i caved and took a test this morning and ......... :bfn: :cry:

looks like im waiting for the :witch: to show


----------



## sequeena

Sooz said:


> ladies i caved and tested. i think I've got my bfp at 11 or 12 dpo. I'm shaking.

:hugs: Test again tomorrow xxx

Sorry for all those af got :(


----------



## angelwings666

Have managed to resist the urge to test this morning, and will be away from my little cache of ICs till tomorrow night, so hopefully that will keep me from poas till Friday morning, if the :witch: hasn't arrived by then!


----------



## want2bemum

I am testing on the 25th aahhh


----------



## Sooz

sequeena said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> ladies i caved and tested. i think I've got my bfp at 11 or 12 dpo. I'm shaking.
> 
> :hugs: Test again tomorrow xxx
> 
> Sorry for all those af got :(Click to expand...

I just confirmed it on a Superdrug test, it's clear as day. Oh my. :happydance::wacko::baby:


----------



## sequeena

Sooz said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> ladies i caved and tested. i think I've got my bfp at 11 or 12 dpo. I'm shaking.
> 
> :hugs: Test again tomorrow xxx
> 
> Sorry for all those af got :(Click to expand...
> 
> I just confirmed it on a Superdrug test, it's clear as day. Oh my. :happydance::wacko::baby:Click to expand...

:happydance: :happydance: that's how I confirmed mine :D congrats!!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats to all those with BFPs!!!!

I was due to test on 18th left it until today but got a BFN :cry: Nevermind just got to wait for the :witch: now xx


----------



## Shey

Congrats Sooz! have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Angelmouse

My first post since being back, eep, I'm waiting until Friday to test or at least trying to.

I'm a week late but :witch: is often switching so...:ignore: until then. I'm really trying not to get too excited so I'm not bitterly disappointed...again.

Congrats to those getting their :bfp: H&H 9 girls. :)


----------



## Shey

Good luck Angelmouse


----------



## foxforce

Sooz said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> ladies i caved and tested. i think I've got my bfp at 11 or 12 dpo. I'm shaking.
> 
> :hugs: Test again tomorrow xxx
> 
> Sorry for all those af got :(Click to expand...
> 
> I just confirmed it on a Superdrug test, it's clear as day. Oh my. :happydance::wacko::baby:Click to expand...

Congrats Sooz :dance:

Big :hug: to those who the :witch: got

Good luck to all of us still in it till the :witch: shows her ugly face!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi ladies
i was due to test tomorrow but AF got me...
oh well on to the next cycle.
congratulations to all the BFP's and babydust to all those yet to test
xx


----------



## rachyh1990

i was due on yesterday but still no sign of af, got a faint line on ic yesterday done test since then and all bfn, last cycle period was 1 and a half weeks late so i think my cycles have become longer, meaning i may of ovulated late or something, boobies are killing me and feel huge!! bloated, naseaus etc so hopin for bfp


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats Sooz!!!! Sorry to all those the witch got :hugs: GL to those waiting to test!

AFM 4 days late now...stopped using the progesterone cream saturday as I had a bfn on friday. I then had bfn sunday - 1 day late. For the last two days I have started to feel really sick, gone off some foods I really like! Bad low back pain, bbs are soooo very sore, dizzy spells, headache and TIRED all the time. Having siestas I'm that tired. Going for a Thyroid Function Test tomorrow in case its that again like 2 months ago. Funny tingling sensation down the backs off my legs....WEIRD! Temp is still up and has gone up from 98.4 to 99.2! My coverline for this month is 97.7. I am sure that I am not pregnant and can only assume that this is all happening cause of my mc last month :cry: My cervix is still in a fairly low position and slightly open. I know I've asked advice already...but could this all be happening cause of my mc last month??


----------



## Shey

CJS it could be cause of the mc you had or it could be that AF is late or your body playing tricks on you from the cream or you could be pregnant and its taking time to settle in. Either way good luck hun!

mrsmonkey sorry that the :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Wow this thread is really encouraging! All those BFPs - big CONGRATULATIONS to all! Please can I be added as testing on Sept 30th? x


----------



## Shey

Sure, good luck Leeze


----------



## Babycakes92

Congrats Sooz! H&H 9 months :)
Sorry to all who the :witch: got.
Good luck to everyone who's still waiting to test.
Hope you get your BFP's.
:dust:


----------



## StarlitHome

AF has not shown her face - she is like clockwork with me, always showing in the early morning of the day I expect her and today?
Nothing, nada, zip, zilch.

Except nausea, sore back, tender BBs, heartburn, bloated tummy... 

O.O

Testing tomorrow........


----------



## Babycakes92

StarlitHome said:


> AF has not shown her face - she is like clockwork with me, always showing in the early morning of the day I expect her and today?
> Nothing, nada, zip, zilch.
> 
> Except nausea, sore back, tender BBs, heartburn, bloated tummy...
> 
> O.O
> 
> Testing tomorrow........

Good Luck x


----------



## CJSG1977

Here here starlit... I'm in the same boat...and have been for 4 days now. GL to you!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Shey your chart looks great!!


----------



## StarlitHome

CJSG1977 said:


> Here here starlit... I'm in the same boat...and have been for 4 days now. GL to you!!!

Thanks, I'm so nervous about testing... 

If it's :bfn: I'm gonna feel like a super-crazy woman.


----------



## soootired

Hi is it to late to be added to the list, the poas voice in my head at 4am was to strong so i tested and it was a bfp. af was due today.  fx for everyone still waiting


----------



## angelwings666

AF is due today, got a bfn this morning, but it was really dilute urine (tmi, sorry). I still feel like I'm out of the running, but I'm not giving up till AF shows up.


----------



## leopardprint

Af is due tomorrow for me, due to my horrible mood yesturday and the cramps I've got this morning I would say she's almost here, bye bye baby dreams for this month :(

God...why is it that a healthy 21 year old woman cannot get pregnant??? I should be getting pregnant just by fluttering my eyelashes at a bloke! 

grrr....


oh well there's always next month...


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

af due tomorrow but been getting really bad cramps since monday

tested yesterday was :bfn: still hoping it was wrong though so just gonna wait and see if :witch: shows up


----------



## girlinyork

:bfn: for me. Vile mood today but no AF cramps. :witch: due tomorrow, maybe day after


----------



## Shey

Thank you dare!
been sick for 2 weeks now so sorry if it takes me awhile to update the list i was thinking of rolling this into October, what do you think ladies?


----------



## Stickyplum

Hello 

Please add me for the 30th of September please. Fingers crossed but starting to doubt it.

Thanks xx Baby Dust to all


----------



## Shey

Good luck Sticky


----------



## Babycakes92

Well AF is due tomorrow, Had back ache, sore breasts, some cramping. 
Gonna test in a few days.


----------



## MissCherry15

BFP!!!. AF was due 30th Sept. BFP with FRER 8days early!!!


----------



## sequeena

MissCherry15 said:


> BFP!!!. AF was due 30th Sept. BFP with FRER 8days early!!!

Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## MissCherry15

Thankyou :D 2 with the FRER and then braved wasting my last Clearblue digital to test again. cam up pregnant 1-2 weeks which means im 3-4weeks pregnant :D i dont understand if that means i conceived this cycle or last cycle.


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats!!!!!!

AFM I'm still playing the waiting game. 5 days late and had to bfn's!!! Last one was sunday. So doing one lat test tomorrow and then I will rule myself out.

GL to those waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## Sooz

MissCherry15 said:


> Thankyou :D 2 with the FRER and then braved wasting my last Clearblue digital to test again. cam up pregnant 1-2 weeks which means im 3-4weeks pregnant :D i dont understand if that means i conceived this cycle or last cycle.

I think it means this cycle. Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MissCherry15

cjsg1977 said:


> congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Afm i'm still playing the waiting game. 5 days late and had to bfn's!!! Last one was sunday. So doing one lat test tomorrow and then i will rule myself out.
> 
> Gl to those waiting to test. :dust:

goodluck !!! :)


----------



## Babycakes92

misscherry15 said:


> bfp!!!. Af was due 30th sept. Bfp with frer 8days early!!!

congrats!!


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Count me in too! I think I am around 11dpo! So far BFN :( yesterday night with a FRER.


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to ask a question see if any of you could help me...i'm 12 DPO today, at around 16:45pm i went to urinate when i noticed this pinkish red discharge only visable when i wiped (Sorry if TMI!) i've also had AF-like cramps but not as i normally get them, i now went to urinate again and "bleeding" seemed to have gone, it's very very light you have to really look to see it, also noticed some yellowish discharge...could this be implantation bleeding? i normally get this when my period is due which is tomorrow but when i get this light "bleeding" it then leads onto a normal flow within the hour as i'm VERY regular..i then went again at around 9:30pm and i had brownish discharge and now i have nothing....sorry if TMI...tested with a cheapie and was :bfn: :(

Note: before the "spotting" started i felt like my period was coming as i got cramps in my lower abdomen and genital area (TMI) i normally don't get AF cramping til she's here. Cramps only lasted for about 20 mins. Felt like something was tugging in the right side of abdomen.

Good Luck!!


:dust:

__________________

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282712400;8;31;14

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/ArFSp2.png

https://davf.daisypath.com/DM3Lp2.png


----------



## MissCherry15

Cherrylicious said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to ask a question see if any of you could help me...i'm 12 DPO today, at around 16:45pm i went to urinate when i noticed this pinkish red discharge only visable when i wiped (Sorry if TMI!) i've also had AF-like cramps but not as i normally get them, i now went to urinate again and "bleeding" seemed to have gone, it's very very light you have to really look to see it, also noticed some yellowish discharge...could this be implantation bleeding? i normally get this when my period is due which is tomorrow but when i get this light "bleeding" it then leads onto a normal flow within the hour as i'm VERY regular..i then went again at around 9:30pm and i had brownish discharge and now i have nothing....sorry if TMI...tested with a cheapie and was :bfn: :(
> 
> Note: before the "spotting" started i felt like my period was coming as i got cramps in my lower abdomen and genital area (TMI) i normally don't get AF cramping til she's here. Cramps only lasted for about 20 mins. Felt like something was tugging in the right side of abdomen.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> __________________
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282712400;8;31;14
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/ArFSp2.png
> 
> https://davf.daisypath.com/DM3Lp2.png


I would say give it 2/3days and test with FRER or clearblue.
Yellowish discharge which is thick and creamy i found always seems to be pregnant discharge for me. spotting this far along is strange but could be a late implantation bleed. Goodluck. let us know what happens xxx


----------



## Cherrylicious

Thanks!!! Will do :)

:dust:


----------



## mommytoTandE

Hi ladies! I am 13 dpo and plan on test on saturday 9/25 if the witch hasn't arrived... 

:dust: 

Congrats to all the :bfp: s!!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats MissCherry I was wondering where ya went. have a H&H 9 months!

good luck mommytoTandE

ASFM AF was suppose to come today and she hasnt


----------



## DaretoDream

Congrats to the new bfps :) all the best luck to you! 

Shey- when are you testing?!


----------



## Shey

Dare im testing tomorrow


----------



## DaretoDream

Fx'd for you love!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Thank you Dare and hope you get yours too


----------



## angelwings666

Still no sign of AF, but still :bfn: this morning. Will give it till Monday (payday) to buy a fancy test, sticking to my ICs in the mean time. I only came off the pill in July though, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## DaretoDream

shey shey shey did you test test test?!


----------



## Shey

No I havent tested yet Im gonna wait it out a few more days and if I don't get AF by Monday I'll go to the clinic and test free there.


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I started spotting yesterday after few bfn's. Not full flow yet but I know she will be cause I just started to get the well known af cramps. :cry:

GL to all those waiting to test! And sorry and :hugs: to those the :witch: got!


----------



## Cherrylicious

:witch: got me :(...i'll be back soon...Good Luck everyone!!! :)

:dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

i don't want to wait anymore though... :((( good luck shey!!!


----------



## Shey

Im sorry Dare I'll let you know


----------



## sequeena

Please take me off the :bfp: list :cry:

It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.


----------



## angelwings666

Big hugs for you sequeena xxxxx


----------



## leopardprint

sequeena said:


> Please take me off the :bfp: list :cry:
> 
> It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.

:( :hugs:
So sorry to hear that Sequeena :nope:
xxx


----------



## Babycakes92

sequeena said:


> Please take me off the :bfp: list :cry:
> 
> It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.

Sorry to hear that. x


----------



## Mum2miller

well im very confused i have never once before been late but i am officially one day late now so i am really hope for a bfp in the morning... My blood tests at 10dpo werre negative so who knows. I really hope i get my :bfp: Fxed 

Sequeena so sorry to hear :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## foxforce

So sorry Sequeena :hugs: :hugs: 


I'm am out today :witch: arrived after having several neg hpt's

Good luck to the rest you guys :flower:


----------



## girlinyork

sequeena said:


> Please take me off the :bfp: list :cry:
> 
> It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.


:hugs: So sorry


----------



## sequeena

Thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## Dancerforlife

So sorry Sequeena, sending thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Sequeena


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: sequeena that's awful. :(


----------



## Stash777

Just an update: I'm basically out for this month. My new OB put me on provera to bring on AF so she can start doing blood tests during next cycle. At least things are moving along now :)


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls x

Gosh I'm in so much pain. Cramps haven't let up all day :(


----------



## Shey

Im so sorry Sequeena :hugs:

asfm still no AF


----------



## MrsPOP

Im pretty sure Im out, tiny amount of brown-tinged CM tonight. Boo. BFN's so far. Still got PMA though for October!


----------



## angelwings666

Morning all, still no AF, still :bfn: - how long do I leave it before I go to the Drs? Considering I only came off the pill in July.


----------



## girlinyork

MrsPOP said:


> Im pretty sure Im out, tiny amount of brown-tinged CM tonight. Boo. BFN's so far. Still got PMA though for October!

Could be implantation?


----------



## MrsPOP

girlinyork said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure Im out, tiny amount of brown-tinged CM tonight. Boo. BFN's so far. Still got PMA though for October!
> 
> Could be implantation?Click to expand...

Well my temp skyrocketed this am but still :bfn: ... Im really scared :wacko:


----------



## leopardprint

I'm still in, not very optimistic, had some pink spotting last night and was very crampy but no AF and the cramps have gone today, who knows what's going on, I'm not holding out much hope. I tested about 3 days ago and got a BFN. xx


----------



## Dukechick

Well..... this morning I got my :bfp: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't hold out until the 28th, so I did it today. We're so pumped!!!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







positive!.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Navy2mom

Congrats DukeChick on your BFP :)

AFM: So as for today's temp...LOL...it went down but the A/C was left on and I sleep right by the A/C vent so i am not convinced that it my "true" temp for this morning...I woke up so cold this morning!! the only thing I have today is a dull/very mild lower backache ,other wise i feel pretty good, best I have felt all week :)


----------



## leopardprint

Dukechick said:


> Well..... this morning I got my :bfp: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't hold out until the 28th, so I did it today. We're so pumped!!!!! :)

:happydance: Yey

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats duke!


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

congrats to all the :bfp:s :dance:

and :hugs: to the ladies that need them

as for me........ af turned up last thursday :cry:

so now on cycle 7 CD 5 and raring to go!!


----------



## Shey

congrats Dukechick! have a H&H 9 months

asfm still no AF Im 4 days late


----------



## NandO1

:bfp: for me today


----------



## Shey

Congrats Nan! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## gilmore85

new testing date of 20th october for me !


----------



## Shey

Ok i'll add ya to it


----------



## angelwings666

Still no AF, still :bfn: :sad2:


----------



## CJSG1977

Wow CONGRATS to the new BFP's!!! Thats wonderful.

Sorry to those the :witch: got.

I'm one day behind you gilmore85, my new test date will be the 21st October. So could you please put that as my new date Shey. Thanks!

:dust:


----------



## Shey

Sure no problem CJ


----------



## Jetera

Hi guys! I am testing Sep 30th if you want to throw me in there! Thanks!


----------



## Shey

ok good luck


----------



## luckyyou

deleted


----------



## Shey

im sorry the witch got you luckyyou! :hugs: you can always test again next month I can add you for next month.


----------



## Navy2mom

The :witch: showed her ugly face this morning!!! :cry:


----------



## Shey

Sorry Navy! good luck next month. let me know what day you gonna test so i can add u to the october list


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya,

can you please add me to the list, I'm testing on the 2nd October.

Best wishes to everyone!

xx


----------



## Shey

good lucky bluefairy


----------



## Babycakes92

Still no AF, will be testing on thursday when I can go into town and get one. 
:dust:


----------



## angie79

onto october :happydance:

I will be testing on the 17th
Dont hold out alot of hope already for this month as the oh wont come anywhere near me as he doesnt want my flu

xxx


----------



## Shey

Babycakes92 said:


> Still no AF, will be testing on thursday when I can go into town and get one.
> :dust:

Babycakes I still don't have AF either so I know the feeling.


----------



## angelwings666

Still no AF for me either, GL girls!


----------



## Navy2mom

Shey said:


> Sorry Navy! good luck next month. let me know what day you gonna test so i can add u to the october list

My Fertility Specialist(FS) has DH and I sitting October out!! So if there happens to be a Nov. list then we will be on it.


----------



## Babycakes92

Shey said:


> Babycakes92 said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF, will be testing on thursday when I can go into town and get one.
> :dust:
> 
> Babycakes I still don't have AF either so I know the feeling.Click to expand...

Yeah the waiting is the annoying part really. It takes too long :( x


----------



## Babycakes92

angelwings666 said:


> Still no AF for me either, GL girls!

GL :) 
:dust: 
x


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am supposed to get AF on 10.10.10 but I will test early you know me :rofl:


----------



## Babycakes92

GL Ashley. x


----------



## Shey

GL Ash


----------



## Shey

So the :witch: got me this morning! oh well always next time!


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Shey


----------



## Shey

Thank you CJ


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Shey


----------



## Mum2miller

Finally got the :witch: today after being late 4 days!! Onto October...First round of Clomid!! Fxed :dust: to everyone


----------



## Stickyplum

Count me out :witch: damn it!!!!!!!


----------



## Babycakes92

Shey said:


> So the :witch: got me this morning! oh well always next time!

:hugs: good luck for next time :) x


----------



## mpillustrator

Put me down for oct.1, please.


----------



## MissJessica27

This is my first post... I'm sort of migrating over from Facebook's MommyHood because though it's small enough to have made some good friends there, I almost feel like a broken record month after month and that no one cares really anymore. So this is cycle 15 for us. As far as tracking goes I'm pretty sure I ovulate and have a regular cycle. In a few months I will start looking into getting tests done if I don't get a BFP. Since I gave up tracking I don't know exactly when I ovulated this cycle... it's been between CD 15-19 recently, with a 13 day LP. So at the latest AF is due on October 7th, and that's when I hope to hold out to test until! Though with my history of HPT madness, we'll see how that goes! Good luck to everyone waiting and congrats to the BFPs so far :)


----------



## Shey

ok good luck ladies


----------



## Trissy

Chemical for me. :(

Sooo frustrated and angry. Two of my teenage cousins (one of which is pregnant with her third baby at 18 years old!!!) are pregnant and I'm having miscarriage number three at 30. I feel so defective. :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Trissy said:


> Chemical for me. :(
> 
> Sooo frustrated and angry. Two of my teenage cousins (one of which is pregnant with her third baby at 18 years old!!!) are pregnant and I'm having miscarriage number three at 30. I feel so defective. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: I understand your pain hun, I had my 2nd chemical on Saturday. It hurts so much. You are not defective, I hate to be clinical about this but 70% of all conceptions end in a chemical. It is NOT your fault.


----------



## Shey

Trissy Im sorry :hugs: don't feel like you're defective cause you're not and Im sure you will have a baby next year.


----------



## Citrus

I'd like to be added again please. I'll be testing on the 17th. Glad to be among all you beautiful ladies. I wish us all luck!


----------



## Shey

good luck citrus


----------



## stepmama1125

cd50 no af, might test in the am


----------



## gilmore85

CD8 for me today and starting to get cramps already!!

possibly be ovulating early??


----------



## sequeena

Shey can you put me down for an angel, it wasn't af that got me x


----------



## Shey

sure sorry sequeena


----------



## sequeena

Shey said:


> sure sorry sequeena

No worries hun x


----------



## Shey

good luck Sequeena


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies. AF got me! Can you add me again if you do an OCt. thread will be testing around the 26th. Thanks and GL everyone!


----------



## Shey

yea i will add you to the october list


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Trissy!!!!

GL Citrus! :dust:

Welcome MissJessica27!!! We all go over and over this each month so there will be no worries here hun! I never knew there was even anything on facebook. Cant imagine it being the best place for the kind of support you will get here.

Not sure if I told you Shey but me new test date is the 21st Oct (I'm sure I did lol)

Sorry for the losses, congrats to the BFP's! GL to the upcoming testers.

I'm just waiting to ov! Had af visiting for 8 DAYS! Someone mentioned somewhere the EPO can cause longer periods..... Oh Well.


----------



## Shey

yea i think i put you down on the october list


----------



## Babycakes92

Tested today, got a very very faint positive. Not getting excited yet though, gonna test again tomorrow possibly. 
x


----------



## sequeena

Babycakes92 said:


> Tested today, got a very very faint positive. Not getting excited yet though, gonna test again tomorrow possibly.
> x

FX'd for you hun xx


----------



## Shey

Fx'd for ya Babycakes


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Babycakes!!!! FX'd for you.


----------



## Alexina

Hi everyone. Congrats to all the BFP's and big hugs to all those who are trying next cycle. I have not been on here for a while as my Mum is still over from Australia so have been really busy.

DH and I had our first ppointment at the assisted conception clinic yesterday. It looks like IVF is the only rout open to us, I had to have a blood test and internal scan and he has to provide a sample next week but doc is pretty sure that due to our ages and lack of swimmers our only option is IVF. He says we can have this done on the NHS but it's a 12 month wait or we could pay a little under £4000 and get it done a lot sooner.

It's a lot to take in right now but we are still going to try in October as miracles sometimes do happen. 

Take care xx


----------



## Shey

Aww good luck Alexina hope things work out for ya


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Alexina!!!!! I hope it happens soon for you. Its a nightmare when a price like that can be put on motherhood. Good luck to you.


----------



## Shey

CJ have you ever had really bad cramps during AF?


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Yes!!!! Unfortunately its a regular thing for me. I'm usually crippled over for 24-48 hours, but as this af was my first since the mc I had them for about 4 days. Why hun??


----------



## sequeena

I was in agony for a few days this time round with lots of clots. UGH.


----------



## CJSG1977

I didnt get clots with my mc in fact it was uneventful which made it seem even worse to not have the pain. But this one certainly more than made up! :hugs: Sequeena


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> I didnt get clots with my mc in fact it was uneventful which made it seem even worse to not have the pain. But this one certainly more than made up! :hugs: Sequeena

It's pants isn't it hun!! :( I remember having so many clots with my mc... I actually thought my insides were falling out :wacko: Thankfully there's not as much with chemicals!! As sad as it is though it gives me a bit of comfort as my body is flushing itself out, ready for next time...


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats exactly it hun!! With the mc I just knew I hadnt fully mc which made it hard. This af I felt the same, like my insides were falling out. I thought I was having another mc which I know is crazy. We are both ready for another round hunni!


----------



## Kylarsmom

FOr sept add me for AF... and for Oct. im testing the 29th!!


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> Thats exactly it hun!! With the mc I just knew I hadnt fully mc which made it hard. This af I felt the same, like my insides were falling out. I thought I was having another mc which I know is crazy. We are both ready for another round hunni!

Bring it on!! :happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

:dance: :dance: Here's to us and all the others joining us for another round sequeena!!


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> :dance: :dance: Here's to us and all the others joining us for another round sequeena!!

Lots of sticky :dust: for all :dance:


----------



## Shey

I've never had cramps like this before. I can't eat really cause it hurts bad.


----------



## sequeena

Shey said:


> I've never had cramps like this before. I can't eat really cause it hurts bad.

Do you have any pain killers? :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh hunni!! The only pain killers that help me when I'm bad are Solpadol or anything strong with codeine in like kapake etc.

The nausea with that kind of pain is awful, I hope you feel better. Nice warm bath, and massage your tummy. I know it may not seem like it but lots of movement will really help as well even though you probably want to just curl up. Try a walk, or sit ups anything...even a boogie in your living room to some of your favourite songs. Being immobile slows down your metabolism and your cycle with it so try hun.

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

OH swears by solpadol. Since his crash it's the only thing that touches his back pain (he broke his pelvis and fractured a verterbrae).

I agree, hot bath and possibly a hot water bottle afterwards to keep pressure/heat on your stomach. I tend to just bite my way through things but there has been times where I've spent almost 2 hours in the bath, topping it up when needed.

Men have no clue how easy they get it.


----------



## Shey

The only things I have are Ibproufen and Midol and tylenol but none of them are helping hurts to the point i wanna cry and im having major back pain with it


----------



## Kracker

October 5th please hun xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh darlin! Your local pharmacy will sell them with codeine or try get to your docs. Sounds daft but I think some cough medicines have it in too.... I hope you feel better hunni. Its horrible you have to go through this pain. :hugs:


----------



## AmorT

Can i be put down for October 11th


----------



## CJSG1977

How are you feeling Shey? Better I hope.x


----------



## sequeena

Yes Shey I hope those horrible cramps have eased off now xx


----------



## Shey

The cramping has stopped. the hot bath i took lastnight helped


----------



## sequeena

That's really good news :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Sequeena! :hugs:


----------



## Alexina

Thank you all for your kind comments. Things a real tough right now. The doctor told DH to cut his alcohol down to 3-4 units a week. DH does not agree and at the moment is refusing even though he has a very low sperm count. I am really confused and nothing I say seems to have any affect. I hope he sees sense soon.

XX


----------



## Shey

Aww Alex Im sorry that you're DH won't stop. Tell him if he really wants kids then he needs to stop or he will never have any kids.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Can you please add me for October 15th -- thanks!

:dust:


----------



## NicoleR

Hi I'm new to the board and would like to join please! We have been TTC for the past 3 mos. I've tested 2x already! On 9dpo and on 11dpo and both resulted in :bfn: so I'm going to test in tomorrow 10/2 with FMU which would make me 14dpo. AF is supposed to show anywhere between 10/2 & 10/4. Thank you!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

Big congrats to all those lovely BFPs. How lovely and exciting. 

Sorry to those the witch got and sad to say she got me too yesterday evening. I've consoled myself so far with some chips, chocolate and some vodka (all those things I try to avoid the rest of the month!). I'm now reminding myself that if October is the month for me then today I'm technically already 1 day pregnant. 

Lots of hugs and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## DaretoDream

shey i'm sooooo sorry about af. :(


----------



## Shey

AF is almost gone for me.


----------



## JackiePed

October 10 for me!


----------



## Shey

good luck jackie


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm glad af is gone Shey!!!! She's gone for me too. I'm so relieved!!!


----------



## sequeena

SMEP was meant to start today but OH is so tired from work we might not be able to BD tonight. Thankfully we dtd yesterday so I'm not too bothered :D


----------



## Shey

yea! looks like it'll be awhile before I can try again cause found out yesterday that my now ex-bf cheated on me so yea back to the drawing board.


----------



## sequeena

Shey said:


> yea! looks like it'll be awhile before I can try again cause found out yesterday that my now ex-bf cheated on me so yea back to the drawing board.

OMG hun I am so so sorry :cry: :hugs: what an absolute shit!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Shey

Yea it is! he's the 4th guy to cheat on me


----------



## sequeena

Shey said:


> Yea it is! he's the 4th guy to cheat on me

:hugs: :hugs: I really am sorry for you hun :(


----------



## NicoleR

NicoleR said:


> Hi I'm new to the board and would like to join please! We have been TTC for the past 3 mos. I've tested 2x already! On 9dpo and on 11dpo and both resulted in :bfn: so I'm going to test in tomorrow 10/2 with FMU which would make me 14dpo. AF is supposed to show anywhere between 10/2 & 10/4. Thank you!

Just tested again this morning and got another :bfn: so I think I'm officially out this month even though AF hasn't showed up yet! 

:baby: :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## Shey

Nicole you're not out til AF shows so you're still in

Thank you Sequeena! :hugs:


----------



## Alexina

Big hugs to you Shey, Iv'e been there and it's awful so am thinking of you. DH has been very quiet since our huge row over his refusal to cut down on his drinking, I emailed him a long letter and sent him lots of links to websites about alcohol and how it can affect fertility. He only had 2 gin and tonics last night instead of the usual gin and tonic and cider and few glasses of red wine, so maybe he has done some much needed thinking, this is stressful enough!
Babydust to you all.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Shey. I'm so sorry hunni!!!! That is bloody crap!!!!

Alexina I went through the same with my husband and he has finally cut down. Trouble is they look at it like we are trying to change them, which we're not, We just want a successful pregnancy. I hope last night is a new regime and you 2 are back to talking soon. :hugs:

SMEP for me has gone a bit awry as I was meant to Friday, but didnt. I'm CD10 today so will make sure BD is done today LOL. OV isnt till wed / thurs so its all good.

GL with the testing Nicole. And I agree, your not out till the witch shows!!


----------



## Babycakes92

Tested again today and got another faint pos, Still not getting excited though cuz i've had it this way before and it turned out i wasn't pregnant, gonna get a dr's appointment though and talk to them, maybe have a blood test done.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have a BIG faint positive! Emmm not too sure I should post it but YAY!!


----------



## CJSG1977

POST IIIITTTTTTTT! :dance:


----------



## Shey

Post It Post It

Thank you ladies! Im sure I'll find the right person for me.


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi Shey Im so sorry to hear your news, that sucks :hugs:

AF got me this month...she's just leaving now. I'll be testing October 31st!

xxx


----------



## Shey

Thank you and good luck to you MrsPop


----------



## msdizzydolore

Please add me. I will be testing October 17 (at home) and officially at my RE's on the 18th!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya,

I tested BFN but my AF is over due now by 3/4 days...fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## Shey

good luck bluefairy


----------



## Jetera

Hi Shey, AF got me :(. I was under the Sept 30th, I was 4 days late, thought I might have had one.


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry hope you still get your :bfp: this month.


----------



## stepmama1125

still no af or bfp for me. cd56 today!!! wtf?!


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Hopefull11

:dust:


----------



## Jetera

Shey - I think I am able to test on Oct 31st, can you put me down for that day please? I usually have 28 day cycles altho this month I was late, but technically the 31st is when my next AF is due.

Thanks! :hug:


----------



## Shey

Sure no problem


----------



## mpillustrator

AF for me:(


----------



## Shey

aww im sorry mpillustrator :hugs:


----------



## Stash777

I'm not sure when I will be testing this month, if I do at all. AF came Oct 3 (a month late), had blood draws on Monday (labs came back normal), and I started on soy yesterday. I guess it all depends on when I ovulate. At the earliest, I'm saying Oct 31 for testing, but I may just wait and test in November.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi I am testing on October 18th, can you put me down please...... Thank you so much!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to everyone else testing this month!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi, ill be testing on the 26th i believe.. all depends when i O but it will be about then!
thanks Shey


----------



## MissJessica27

AF came this morning :/ At least I'm glad she was here this morning so I didn't waste that last test I have and can hold onto it for next time!


----------



## Alexina

Hi to everyone, I am not testing this month it's all been a bit stressful for us. On a good note we are getting ready for next month, I have purchased an OPK and fingers crossed that a miracle will happen. We are back to the hospital in Nov to go through the IVF procedure.

I wish everyone good luck and lots of babydust xx


----------



## carleeriver

I will be testing October 24th, please add me! I had a positive OPK yesterday AM and believe I ovulated late last night/early this morning. So I will be testing on the 24th if no AF. :thumbup:


----------



## WDWJess

Hi I'm new and will be testing on the 15th so please add me.

Good luck everybody x


----------



## Babycakes92

Went to the doctors today and after having 3 positives hpts, he's getting the midwife to contact me  x


----------



## Shey

Good luck Babycakes


----------



## sequeena

Shey I see you have a WTT ticker up. Have you sorted things hun?


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah shey what's up with that?

And Sequeena, how you feeling love?


----------



## Shey

Im with someone new and waiting til next year to try


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning ladies, I got my BFP last night, it was very faint so I did another this morning and it was darker! I'm only 10DPO so I'm lucky to have got a second line. Very thrilled right now, I think this is a lucky thread! 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## WDWJess

Congratulations blouseybrown :happydance: that's fantastic news. Let's hope you're right about it being a lucky thread!


----------



## angelwings666

Well, that's me out at last! Went to see the doctor yesterday, and she was a complete b!tch about it all, then this morning on the way to work the :witch: decided to join me on my commute! Still, I am actually relieved to not be in limbo any more and know that everything's working. From here I can just pick myself up, dust myself off and start again. Not going to go so mad on the testing next time though. Thanks for all your support though ladies!


----------



## Babycakes92

blouseybrown said:


> Morning ladies, I got my BFP last night, it was very faint so I did another this morning and it was darker! I'm only 10DPO so I'm lucky to have got a second line. Very thrilled right now, I think this is a lucky thread!
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Congrats  x


----------



## sequeena

DaretoDream said:


> Yeah shey what's up with that?
> 
> And Sequeena, how you feeling love?

I'm still very out of it, thanks for asking :flower: Just waiting for my new anti depressants to kick in and my course of cyclizine to finish (tablets to stop me feeling sick)


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! Can I join? I'll be testing on October 18th this time around! Feeling quietly confident!

Beca :wave:


----------



## DaretoDream

Antidepressants? Just be careful because most of those can really affect a baby, and you're not supposed to be on ANY meds for like 3 months before trying.


----------



## foxforce

Hi :wave:

Can you pop me down for 22nd Oct, I ov day later I think . . . 2 dpo today 

Fx for us all this month, congrats to all who have got their bfp and sorry to those where the witch has shown up :hug: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I havent ovulated yet! I'm getting really frustrated cause I am CD18...and had another positive OPK today...darker than the control so a very CLEAR positive. But I'm a 28 day cycle which means my luteal phase wont be long enough! ArrrggghhhH! God I'm frustrated.

How is everyone else doing? Have we had any BFP's in the last 5 days....I've been working so not had the chance to catch up.

:dust:


----------



## AmorT

I think I may have ovulated later then expected - usually AF would have been here in the middle of the night / morning and she's not here - but i did test and it was a BFN !! No more tests until the ones i ordered this morning arrive


----------



## Jetera

CJSG1977 said:


> Well I havent ovulated yet! I'm getting really frustrated cause I am CD18...and had another positive OPK today...darker than the control so a very CLEAR positive. But I'm a 28 day cycle which means my luteal phase wont be long enough! ArrrggghhhH! God I'm frustrated.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Have we had any BFP's in the last 5 days....I've been working so not had the chance to catch up.
> 
> :dust:

Hey CJSG1977 - that happened to me last month - but my cycle went 32 days- and it never does. So it was like my body kind of adjusted and still gave me a normal luteal phase - so don't sweat it yet! :thumbup:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Jetera! It looks like I still havent ovulated, my opk's are negative and my temp is still low. If its still low friday then I KNOW my body gave up the ov'ing this month. Does that mean I'll still have 6-7 days added on to my cycle??? I hope not!! It would only be worth it if I ovulated...and conceived. Otherwise its just time wasted :haha: Hope I am back to normal next month.

Have you had a normal cycle this time???


----------



## DaretoDream

In the 2ww officially. :)


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Daretodream!!!


----------



## Jetera

My cycle seems normal so far... but I am only CD11! Just started the SMEP plan! And just started OPKs yesterday, but no happy face yet. 

Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## AmorT

Hey Shey, the witch got me I forgot to give an update :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey shey my test day is the 22nd.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I'm out -- :witch: arrived


----------



## DaretoDream

oh ruby i'm sorry


----------



## WDWJess

BFN for me yesterday but I think I may have O'd later then I thought so I'm still counting myself in until the :witch: arrives. Testing again on 23rd October if no sign of her by then!


----------



## Shey

ok updated list


----------



## wannabeprego

AF got me, I am out!!!! Sigh........


----------



## Shey

Aww wannabe Im sorry the :witch: got you. hope next month is your month. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Congrats foxforce on getting your :bfp: yay! happy for you :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

wanna be NOOOO i thought this would be it for you. :(


----------



## CJSG1977

:hug: to the ladies the :witch: got. I so HATE her!!!!!!!

CONGRATS Foxforce :dance: yay for your :bfp:

As for me OV didnt happen till 14th by looks so testing moved to the 28th!!! Dam it! But I couldnt keep bd'ing down so pretty sure I missed ov :cry:

GL to those testing soon! Bring on the :bfp: 's!


----------



## foxforce

Thanks guys, hopefully more of you will follow me with the positive results! Hoping this been is super sticky 

GL and fx'd xx


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: arrived this morning, 

on a break from ttc now until after christmas but will still be checking in on you to see who gets their :bfp:


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry the :witch: got you gilmore :hugs:


----------



## Hotmum

Hey I forgot to put me under this month but You can put me on a BFP on oct 18th =D SUPER HAPPY


----------



## DaretoDream

9dpo bfn. not out yet. but still not very confident.


----------



## Shey

Congrats Hotmum

Good Luck Dare


----------



## Dancerforlife

Hey Shey, can you add me on for Oct 23rd? AF is due today and no sign so testing tomorrow AM!


----------



## Shey

Sure thing! GL


----------



## DaretoDream

12 dpo today and no af. Cramping for a few days now, and on and off today and still nothing. She was due today. If still not here in the am, will be testing!


----------



## Shey

Good luck Dare. Im suppose to get AF tomorrow and it would suck cause im going to be down in miami tomorrow with my LO. Im taking him for a haircut and to meet Ian Sommerhalder and Paul Wesely from Vampire Diaries


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hey there... still taking girls ? Im expecting AF on Monday the 25th.. this month I am waiting until I am atleast 2 days past my expected period date, because last month I obsessed and took 4 PG tests all negative... but promise to reveal my results... thanks for adding me !!


----------



## carleeriver

I'm still hanging... Sunday AM is my time to test. Wish me luck! And Baby Dust to all of you:)

:dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

:witch: :cry:


----------



## Babycakes92

:hugs: to all the :witch: got and good luck to those still waiting to test x


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh so I am starting to "spot" betcha AF shows up tomorrow... right on time as always... I will keep you posted though... I dont think I even made it on the list...maybe just move me over to November : (


----------



## carleeriver

Aww I'm sorry Dare and ttc .. hang in there! Your time is a-comin'! :D


----------



## sequeena

My period is one day late :) Testing tomorrow.


----------



## Shey

Update Sequeena! did you test?


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, could use your eyes. I put up Photos of my test this am <--- click that to visit and tell me if you see the line? PLEASE see the line. No pressure. :)


----------



## grumpygal76

:0)


----------



## DaretoDream

grumpygal76 said:


> :0)

congrats!!!!!!


----------

